# 911 another stake through the heart of the official story huggers!



## KokomoJojo (Nov 19, 2013)

Its no longer a question that all the video out here is fake and here it is you all seen it ab fucking noxiously on all the networks 2wice every hour round the clock for 10 years.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAKASeVIZa4"]CNN Flight 175[/ame]


so lets slow it down a little bit so we can see whats going on



​ 
no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.

They do that all the time right?  LOL  



*the question is why?  If the plane was real WHY all the cgi?






*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

OMG NO NO NO tell me it not twu!

The right wingtip sneaks behind wtc2



​ 
more cgi

Oh I think I have some cgi plane parts  and cgi passengers laying around too

Anyone got any eye witnesses?

again troughers, 

*if the plane is real WHY all the cgi?*


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.



I just HAD to see what bullshit Koko is spewing now. This latest garbage is just a taste of how much of an moron Koko really is.

Ready to have your ass handed to you yet again?

That building that's "several blocks away" is correct. What Koko fails to realize is that the building in question IS IN THE FOREGROUND of the video!

That building is 28 Washington street. It's about 1800 feet SOUTH of where WTC2 was.
28 Washington Street, New York, NY 10004 | PropertyShark.com

The flight path was BEHIND that building!

What a DUMBASS!!!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.
> ...





thats not the way it works.

the name dumb ass only applies when like in your case when you are too tarded to understand the meaning of freefall and ELC handed you your ass in spades and you still didnt get it, thats dumb ass, not for a simple error if you "really" can show it to be an error.

So you have a nice theory but have not demonstrated and in fact cannot demonstrate that is the flight path of the alleged plane.

*1) go ahead prove the flight path, I am sure 7 will be all over that shit! LMAO *

*
2) so you think you got a plane with conscious people in it doing 500+ mph cutting that sharp of a bank?* 

*how about wtc2? *

where is that one located south of the plane too?





*3) how did the wing manage to get behind that one.*


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



In the 3D rendering I posted, it's the big, tall, red building with the number "2" on it idiot.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.



You mean "magically" as in that's what it SHOULD have done because the flight path was BEHIND (to the north) the building in question as has been pointed out above? Were you under the impression that the building in question was BEYOND WTC1, WTC2, and the flight path? To the north?!

Just so we're clear on how much of an idiot you are.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 20, 2013)

Huh? The wing? About a million people saw the planes hit the buildings.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 20, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Huh? The wing? About a million people saw the planes hit the buildings.



They were in on it

Don't you know what "inside job" means?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 20, 2013)

Everybody on the planet was in on the inside jobby-job.

Except for Dickie Gage, Dylan Avery and KooKooBloJo.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

well the last 3 posts are garbage since the OP clearly indicates this is about CGI, look it up if you all do not understand what that means


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



who said that was the plane path?  Probly some debunker that was getting his ass handed to him

I am still waiting for that plane path from you, you know that is the path the alleged plane actually flew.

still cant produce it huh


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.
> ...




Like I said prove the flight path, some cute 3d image of where YOU think it was does not mean it REALLY was.

still cannot produce the flight path huh


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> well the last 3 posts are garbage since the OP clearly indicates this is about CGI, look it up if you all do not understand what that means



Right moron!

You based your CGI claim on the wing passing BEHIND a building that was supposedly "blocks" north of the actual flight path and towers!!!



You have just been shown that the video is correct and the the building you claim was "blocks" away was actually in the FOREGROUND (in front of the flight path and towers). That building was about 1800 SOUTH of the towers!



You really suck at this research stuff don't you?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> building several blocks away.



Explain the quote above dickhead. How'd you get that so wrong?! You thought the building was BEYOND the towers and the flight path!!!

WAHAHAHAHAHA!

No you want to move the goalposts and avoid your stupidity. Well that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Like I said prove the flight path, some cute 3d image of where YOU think it was does not mean it REALLY was.
> 
> still cannot produce the flight path huh



Run asshole, RUN!!!!

You got your ass handed to you yet again!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

but the wing went behind wtc2

I guess the left side of the wtc2 was behind the plane too huh?

if the plane was real WHY all the cgi


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> but the wing went behind wtc2
> 
> I guess the left side of the wtc2 was behind the plane too huh?
> 
> if the plane was real WHY all the cgi



Moving goalposts now because you fucked up BIG TIME?

Typical truther...


----------



## Capstone (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> but the wing went behind wtc2
> 
> I guess the left side of the wtc2 was behind the plane too huh?
> 
> if the plane was real WHY all the cgi



Look more closely. You should be able to see the vertical line temporarily darken as the tip of the wing crosses it, indicating that the footage was intentionally manipulated.

Another indication of the disinfo tampering job is the blurriness of the clip as compared to the video from which it was taken.

Don't get me wrong; I wholeheartedly agree that the official story is a pile of shit, but that doesn't mean we should accept every bit of so-called 'evidence' that comes along.

Always bear in mind: some of the agents of disinformation are very good at what they do.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > but the wing went behind wtc2
> ...



*from the OP the question is why?   If the plane was real WHY all the cgi?   its ALL part of cgi.

no golapost moving what soever unless you are too tarded to understand all means all/any.

I am still waiting for validation of that impossible flight path you posted



*


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Why did you lie about the building location?



KokomoJojo said:


> no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > well the last 3 posts are garbage since the OP clearly indicates this is about CGI, look it up if you all do not understand what that means
> ...




The trufers on this forum are particularly inept in their field, and that is really saying something  I think they must work for the ebil gubment as deliberate fuckwitts so that the real 911 truf stays hidden


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



nothing more than a rare typo, why do you refuse to validate the alleged planes flight path?

why do you run like hell from the little problem of the wing going behind wtc2


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...





YOU FUCKED UP!!!



You thought the building was BEHIND the towers and the flight path!!!



Typo my ass... OMG this is hysterical. No wonder you truthers have been failing for all this time! It's because of morons like you who have no clue what they are talking about and constantly screw things up.

Priceless...


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> nothing more than a rare typo,



Tell us what it SHOULD have said then...

Moron...

Fix your supposed typo below...



KokomoJojo said:


> no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...




now you are being your usual dumbass self, you dont even know the flight path


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > nothing more than a rare typo,
> ...




no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind wtc2.

happy? you still look like an idiot without a cause


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Really?

Caught lying again dumbass!

That quote was in regards to THIS animtaed gif you friggin' liar! Remember? The one WITHOUT the wing "going behind WTC2"? 



KokomoJojo said:


> ​
> no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.
> 
> They do that all the time right?  LOL



You are one messed up truther!

Why the two different gifs idiot?



KokomoJojo said:


> The right wingtip sneaks behind wtc2
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> ​
> no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.



Why did you mean to say this in your very first post...


KokomoJojo said:


> no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind wtc2.



When you posted the above animated gif which does NOT show the plane wing going "behind" WTC2?

You can't even lie right!


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> I guess the left side of the wtc2 was behind the plane too huh?



Too? Meaning "also"? 

What "other" building other than WTC2 was supposedly behind the plane Koko?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...




so you are fucking crosseyed I suppose

Ill bet all your pals are too!

any other fantasies you want to share with us?


----------



## PredFan (Nov 20, 2013)

The OP is so stupid, 9-11Insidejob probably looks at him and says " Oh man what an ass".


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the left side of the wtc2 was behind the plane too huh?
> ...




talking about wtc2


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...












so you resort to lying when you get ass handed to you in spades.





what good do you think it does to lie when everyone but insane psychopathic troughers can clearly see the wing tip disappears at the edge of the wtc2

you are so clever arent you


----------



## Roudy (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Its no longer a question that all the video out here is fake and here it is you all seen it ab fucking noxiously on all the networks 2wice every hour round the clock for 10 years.
> 
> CNN Flight 175
> 
> ...


Yup, and in that "live" video, the SOUND of all the people screaming as the plane smashed into the WTC are actually screaming in horror at a mass optical illusion?  Fucking nutjob.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Its no longer a question that all the video out here is fake and here it is you all seen it ab fucking noxiously on all the networks 2wice every hour round the clock for 10 years.
> ...




oh come on lunatic

first it was not shown live and secondly you can edit in any damn ting you want.

since you appear to be a noob in these threads I will be patient. (this time)






​ 

unless you are crazy enough to think ac/dc played live for a tesla experiment


----------



## Capstone (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> ...secondly you can edit in any damn ting you want. ...



And knowing that, you decided to buy into these heavily edited clips, why?


----------



## Capstone (Nov 20, 2013)

I saw the second plane hit on live television.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 20, 2013)

LOL Tojo got his ass handed to him again..........

I just love these threads.........


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

If you weren't referring to two different buildings that were supposedly BEHIND the plane then why did you post to different animated gifs?



*This one (which you fucked up on) which you said has the plane wing going BEHIND a building that was blocks away...*


​
*Then you posted this one of the right wing supposedly passing behind WTC2 a second later in the same video...*


​
Why the two different building references when you supposedly made a "typo" and meant to say WTC2?



Let's go over this again. The first animated gif you provided was supposedly proof of the plane being CGI because the left wing went BEHIND a building that was supposedly WAY behind it. Turns out the building was at 28 Washington street and was NOT behind the flight path NOR the twin towers.

Then you try and save your lying ass by posting a second animtaed gif and claim that it was WTC2 you were talking about all along.

What a complete dumbass!


----------



## PredFan (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Listen you simple minded fool, the CGI is what your fellow truthers do to videos. Thousands of people saw the second plane hit. Unless you think that all of those people in NTC were in on the conspiracy, you have to understand that there was no fake plane. to claim that ghe plane was a fake is a really stupid position to take.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> If you weren't referring to two different buildings that were supposedly BEHIND the plane then why did you post to different animated gifs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda makes you think KooKoo is intentionally trying to make the 9/11 CT Movement look silly. If so he's doing a great job.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> what good do you think it does to lie when everyone but insane psychopathic troughers can clearly see the wing tip disappears at the edge of the wtc2



What you post this then if you meant WTC2?


KokomoJojo said:


> so lets slow it down a little bit so we can see whats going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Show where in the animated gif above the right wing  supposedly goes behind WTC2. Or do you need to post the OTHER animated gif?



For the umpteenth time, the building that obscures the left wing in the animtaed gif above is 28 Washington Street. That's about 1800 feet SOUTH of where WTC2 was. It SHOULD have obscured the wing. No CGI needed fuckstick.

You just can't keep your lies straight can you?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > If you weren't referring to two different buildings that were supposedly BEHIND the plane then why did you post to different animated gifs?
> ...



Not that the truth movement needs any help looking silly, but my God...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



you can see the wing disappear behind the building, you claim that was the flight path prove it.

you have not shown that to be a fact, flight path, so you suffer from Alzheimers too huh


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > what good do you think it does to lie when everyone but insane psychopathic troughers can clearly see the wing tip disappears at the edge of the wtc2
> ...



not until you prove the flight path, some debunker just made that shit up and you cut and paste it as if it is a fact, well prove it then.

right here


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Not that the truth movement needs any help looking silly, but my God...




whats that?

have you figured out what free fall is yet?  Looks to me like the OShuggers look pretty tarded in their neanderthal little box







you people od'd on stoopid pills


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Hey Koko. Where did you think the building was located that made it weird when it obscured the wing? North of the towers?





KokomoJojo said:


> ​


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> not until you prove the flight path, some debunker just made that shit up and you cut and paste it as if it is a fact, well prove it then.



Awwwww...

Koko got his ass handed to him and is all butthurt now...


----------



## Capstone (Nov 20, 2013)

Let's think about this logically, Kokomojojo.

If CGI were used (presumably in conjunction with preset explosives), why on Earth would they generate an image with no visible identifying markings and a strange pod-shaped attachment on the undercarriage ...which has been called into question as a potential RC guidance system in its own right?!


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Not that the truth movement needs any help looking silly, but my God...
> ...



Why are you not referring to this animated gif anymore?


KokomoJojo said:


> ​


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

Capstone said:


> a strange pod-shaped attachment on the undercarriage



?


----------



## Capstone (Nov 20, 2013)

In other words: why would the CGI footage leave any room for conspiracy theorists?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

Capstone said:


> In other words: why would the CGI footage leave any room for conspiracy theorists?



I would like to know how Koko thinks the video was artificially generated to remove the wing as it approached WTC2?

How does one do that without blowing the whole operation like you suggested?

I mean if that plane was added in, then someone had to remove the wing to make it look like it went behind WTC2 right?


----------



## Capstone (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > a strange pod-shaped attachment on the undercarriage
> ...



Oh yes, the torpedo-shaped object on the undercarriage that's at least vaguely visible in the footage from the OP.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12yHVXNCDjA]9-11 Planes AWAC Remote Laser Guided Systems and Newest WTC7 Demolition Explosion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Let's think about this logically, Kokomojojo.
> 
> If CGI were used (presumably in conjunction with preset explosives), why on Earth would they generate an image with no visible identifying markings and a strange pod-shaped attachment on the undercarriage ...which has been called into question as a potential RC guidance system in its own right?!




this isnt about pods, I dont buy into this ghost pod shit.

well not every device used for demolition is classified as an explosive

there is no reason for rc guidance system in a cgi plane.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 20, 2013)

I want to see Tojo's proof that no one has messed with these videos...........

Proof to me that these Gifs are real..........


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > In other words: why would the CGI footage leave any room for conspiracy theorists?
> ...




thats your drama to sort out, I dont give a shit, the only thing I am concerned with is the cgi.

I want to know why everything is cgi if there was a real plane


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



You mean like these "torpedo shaped" objects?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> I want to see Tojo's proof that no one has messed with these videos...........
> 
> Proof to me that these Gifs are real..........




what do you seem to get is that the original was messed with, pretty sure you can still download it from cnn


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



You're claiming CGI yet you don't know how it all works???

Holy fuck!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...




so can we talk about cgi now instead of all your half baked shit that has nothing to with it.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Where did you think the building in the animated gif above was located Koko?

North of the twin towers?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...




OMG you just tipped over the edge of complete tard nonsense again LOL


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...




you tell me







where do you think the building in the animated gif is located?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > In other words: why would the CGI footage leave any room for conspiracy theorists?
> ...




once again the retard strikes!

YOU think  the video was artificially generated *to remove the wing* as it approached WTC2.

its called a cgi glitch, a glitch is something *unwanted*, *a fuckup,* something you can intimately relate to, damn you in over head.

Im tellin ya man you need to back off those stoopid pills.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see Tojo's proof that no one has messed with these videos...........
> ...




Oh no, you make a claim that the original tapes are faked, you have the burden of proof...

So prove it.....

We have hundreds of witnesses who saw the planes, Prove they are lying.....

And lord knows how many different cameras captured the second plane impact...

Prove that those are all fake...

You can't, but you may go ahead and redirect now.....


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




I told you where to get it, you have to see for yourself.

yeh and they must all have suffered from the same defect since they all have disappearing wings.

I only need this one, if this one is fake, the main and first one aired there is no reason to believe any others are not.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


>


----------



## PredFan (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Not that the truth movement needs any help looking silly, but my God...
> ...



Hey idiot! Thousands of people in NYC saw the 2nd plane hit. How do you explain that huh nitwit?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 20, 2013)

He doesn't....

He has no need to explain anything because , well, because nothing happened on 9-11-01, The buildings are still there and nearly 3000 people never died....Ask Tojo, he'll tell ya all about it.......


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

PredFan said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...




yet no one is able to prove it in a manner it would stand in court as a fact, not my problem yours, stop back when you have something.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

PredFan said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...




nope someone demolished those buildings full of peopl


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 20, 2013)

It did stand up in court you stupid fuck.

How many times in how many threads must we go through this....

And no, you have never overridden the court with any evidence of your own.....


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> It did stand up in court you stupid fuck.
> 
> How many times in how many threads must we go through this....
> 
> And no, you have never overridden the court with any evidence of your own.....




I dont need evidence beyond what was proven above to file suit, only need to make prima facia showing then we go into discovery and you get to produce all those nonexistent validations and junk yard parts.

yes we do because you dont get it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 20, 2013)

You can't file shit with your faked gifs.....

But you are funny.....

Too bad the courts don't work on funny.......


----------



## daws101 (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > It did stand up in court you stupid fuck.
> ...


bullshit! you got nothing to present: a Definition of prima facie (adv)
Bing Dictionary
pri·ma fa·cie [ pr&#63494;m&#601; fáyshee ]   
at first glance: on initial examination or consideration
apparent: clear from a first impression
legally sufficient: sufficient in law to establish a case or fact, unless disproved
Synonyms: apparent, clear, clear-cut, obvious, unambiguous

again you have no "legally sufficient: sufficient in law to establish a case or fact, unless disproved
Synonyms: apparent, clear, clear-cut, obvious, unambiguous"

this is so twoofesq! koko7 is so delusional that he must think this retread of a retread post is any more evidence based then the last two steaming piles he's posted...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 20, 2013)

I can most definitely see that not too many people need to do any research to make him into an ass...

He does a good job of it all by himself.....


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> You can't file shit with your faked gifs.....
> 
> But you are funny.....
> 
> Too bad the courts don't work on funny.......




now look what you did, you woke up the idiot who cant tell the difference between his ass and his mouth..

gifs are only needed for jamming a dick down a tards throat on the message boards.

In court you use the actual video.

 That where the g ifs come from see.

hope that helps


----------



## daws101 (Nov 20, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > You can't file shit with your faked gifs.....
> ...


yeah, he can't spell can't or gif's either.
not to mention he knows less than zero about the law...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> I can most definitely see that not too many people need to do any research to make him into an ass...
> 
> He does a good job of it all by himself.....




shouldnt you be in church?









must be a dad to tard heart to heart recommending tard brethren not to waste their  time doing any research.

you can go to the public schools for that too


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 20, 2013)

PredFan said:


> The OP is so stupid, 9-11Insidejob probably looks at him and says " Oh man what an ass".


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 20, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The OP is so stupid, 9-11Insidejob probably looks at him and says " Oh man what an ass".


translation jojo handed you your asses


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 20, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Let's think about this logically, Kokomojojo.
> 
> If CGI were used (presumably in conjunction with preset explosives), why on Earth would they generate an image with no visible identifying markings and a strange pod-shaped attachment on the undercarriage ...which has been called into question as a potential RC guidance system in its own right?!



I have to admit, from what expert pilots have said about that flight path, and how those plans were handled, I have often wondered about the mystery of those planes.  I'm not so sure about that "no planes theory."  Releasing those "black boxes," sure would quell a lot of public out cry and diminish the belief that our public officials and institutions have been corrupted by the military industrial complex.  That is one thing we can say for sure.

9/11: Missing Black Boxes in World Trade Center Attacks Found by Firefighters, Analyzed by NTSB, Concealed by FBI
http://www.counterpunch.org/2005/12/19/9-11-missing-black-boxes-in-world-trade-center-attacks-found-by-firefighters-analyzed-by-ntsb-concealed-by-fbi/


> All four of the devices were recovered from the two planes that hit the Pentagon and that crashed in rural Pennsylvania. In the case of American Airlines Flight 77, which hit the Pentagon, the FBI reports that the flight data recorder survived and had recoverable information, but the voice recorder was allegedly too damaged to provide any record. In the case of United Airlines Flight 93, which hit the ground at 500 mph in Pennsylvania, the situation was reversed: the voice recorder survived but the flight data box was allegedly damaged beyond recovery.
> 
> But the FBI states, and also reported to the 9-11 Commission, that none of the recording devices from the two planes that hit the World Trade Center were ever recovered.
> 
> ...



Now, I find it really unfathomable that all of the witnesses that claim to have seen the planes hit those buildings in person were in on some conspiracy, and the only planes that actually existed were ones that were CGI'd in on everyone's TV screen.  

However, if those boxes were planted, and there was no data on them, I suppose KokomoJojo's might have a case.  I have also heard it told that those flights never officially existed, so those flight numbers might not correspond with the flight recorder boxes.  So those data recording devices wouldn't correspond with what planes they were said to have belonged to.

No matter what the case may be, if the truth is as we are told, CGI, or drones, all conspiracy talk would be immediately be silenced, and all the unhappy families of the victims of 9/11 would be a whole lot closer to closure if they could just have those boxes evaluated by a truly independent agency with no agenda, that being the National Transportation Safety Board.  This would probably satisfy all parties!  Than again, maybe not.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

MisterBeale said:


> No matter what the case may be, if the truth is as we are told, CGI, or drones, all conspiracy talk would be immediately be silenced, and all the unhappy families of the victims of 9/11 would be a whole lot closer to closure if they could just have those boxes evaluated *by a truly independent agency with no agenda*, that being the National Transportation Safety Board.  This would probably satisfy all parties!  Than again, maybe not.



thats what the scholars for 911 truth is.  about as independent as it gets donating the time putting their careers on the line hoping someone will listen.

those guys didnt wake up one day look in the mirror and realize they are a truther.

What happened is that they like others, like yourself maybe, based on their background and scientific knowledge said to themselves wait a fucking second here, let me see that again.  One thing led to the next.

Next thing you know they are incensed that the government could be party to such a thing but they are partialy gagged due to their careers.

Compare all those phds to the tards we have here who dont even know what building they are looking at have no clue what freefall is even though nist admitted it cant figure out how to do a simple physics problem that freakin high schol kids got right and likewise know nothing about cgi, or the courts or about most anything it seems.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


You fucking douchebag, you just proved JACKSHIT!  

Fact is different local, Cable, and network TV channels were all independently filming the WTC after the first plane crashed into the first Tower, so they ALL have sounds of people screaming when their cameras showed a second plane smashing into the WTC Tower. 

So again, are you claiming that ALL those people screaming in ALL those independent and separately filmed LIVE FEEDS were screaming at the world's greatest optical illusion?  

The great thing about the internet is lunatics like you get to have a voice, just so people like me can get our laughs. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2013)

PredFan said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...


I think Kookoo-man is incapable of logical thinking.  He makes one idiotic claim after another without a shred of proof.


----------



## Capstone (Nov 21, 2013)

MisterBeale said:


> I have to admit, from what expert pilots have said about that flight path, and how those plans were handled, I have often wondered about the mystery of those plans.  I'm not so sure about that "no plans theory."  Releasing those "black boxes," sure would quell a lot of public out cry and diminish the belief that our public officials and institutions have been corrupted by the military industrial complex.  That is one thing we can say for sure.



All things considered, from the intentional crippling of domestic air defense systems to the nature of the available footage of *_Flight 175_ ...to the live TV coverage of the second impact ...to multiple eyewitness accounts (some recorded at the moment of impact) *that don't jibe* with the sort of aircraft that _should_ have been seen according to the official story,  the _No Planes Theory_ just doesn't fly.

What we have (including the puzzling absence/subversion of black box data and the incredible flight path to the Pentagon in particular) is a body of evidence that implicates the involvement of aircraft other than the planes we were told were involved.



MisterBeale said:


> [. . .]No matter what the case may be, if the truth is as we are told, CGI, or drones, all conspiracy talk would be immediately be silenced, and all the unhappy families of the victims of 9/11 would be a whole lot closer to closure if they could just have those boxes evaluated by a truly independent agency with no agenda, that being the National Transportation Safety Board.  This would probably satisfy all parties!  Than again, maybe not.



Well, if the missing black boxes suddenly turned up more than 12 years after the fact, someone would have some explaining to do, and I seriously doubt the findings (whatever they might show) would be universally accepted without the stink-eye.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> ​
> no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the *wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away*.



Your claim is that the building in question was "blocks away" and the fact that the plane's left wing went behind this building and not in front of it is proof of CGI.

So where did you think the building was located to make this claim?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Compare all those phds to the tards we have here who dont even know what building they are looking at ...



WAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

That would be you dumbass as has been pointed out!!!


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> *how about wtc2? *
> 
> where is that one located south of the plane too?
> 
> ...



Looks like you (or someone else) may have altered the video to LOOK like the wing "behind WTC2". Funny that you choose a low res recording of the CNN video showing a video taken by someone else from Battery Park. Here's a better video.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPeNkZz4mmU]WTC Impacts - WTC2 Hezarkhani HD - YouTube[/ame]

Why do I not get the "chopped off wing" like you do? Did your "source" alter it in some way?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Compare all those phds to the tards we have here who dont even know what building they are looking at ...
> ...



says the retard that does not understand what freefall is.





so you think the wtc behind the plane?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Oops! There's a wing! Why did your "source" cut it out?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



Well Koko? Where did you think the building above was located?

Keep running moron!


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

Not looking too good for you Koko!!!!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > *how about wtc2? *
> ...




no your source did, thats a remake, tell us how you can tell


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Not looking too good for you Koko!!!!




posting remakes is cheating








why would anyone have any reason to think it is cgi


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



WAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

The video in your first post was THE remake you piece of shit! The video you link to was uploaded on Feb. 26, 2013 by John Has A Long Mustache. The video I posted was uploaded on Aug. 19, 2009 by Femr2, 3 1/2 years PRIOR!


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

Jesus Koko!!!

I haven't had this much fun tearing someone apart since the days of christophera and his concrete core bullshit.

First you try and use a building as evidence of CGI when you have the location of said building wrong (in the opposite direction no less). You didn't even know what building it was!

Then you further get your ass handed to you by posted an edited/remade video from THIS year showing the right plane wing supposedly missing BEHIND WTC2 only to find that a BETTER video, uploaded 3 1/2 years earlier shows the wing as being in FRONT of WTC2.

Then you try and claim the video uploaded 3 1/2 years was the remake and your video uploaded this year was genuine.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Jesus Koko!!!
> 
> I haven't had this much fun tearing someone apart since the days of christophera and his concrete core bullshit.
> 
> ...




*Nope, I have had that since 2001 the second it hit the internet.  *

But thanks for admitting you are too ignorant to figure out why yours is a remake.

nice duck and hide try loser

and for the other one I am still waiting for your official flight path and rate of decent which you keep dodging.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Not looking too good for you Koko!!!!




posting remakes is cheating









why would anyone have any reason to think this is cgi


this is one of may favorites, possibly in the top 3 for cgi fuckups


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> *Nope, I have had that since 2001 the second it hit the internet.  *



Why do you keep lying? Here is the screenshot of the from the video you linked. Look at the upload date in the lower left corner moron!





Damn! This is way too easy!


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Not looking too good for you Koko!!!!
> ...



Right on queue! When having your ass handed to you, move the goalposts to muddy the conversation!

Brilliant Koko! Keep showing everyone what truthers are all about. You're doing a good job.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

Koko,

Why don't you just stop while you're ahead? How many times being proven wrong and lies are you going to go through before you've had enough?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Koko,
> 
> Why don't you just stop while you're ahead? How many times being proven wrong and lies are you going to go through before you've had enough?



More dodging from you right on Q! 

You are fucking pathetic, every I hang your ass out to dry you claim victory.

Then you call ELC a coward who after handing you your ass 50 times doesnt hang around to hand it to you 50 times more! 

You are a fucking lunatic

the OP clearly states:

*the question is why?  If the plane was real WHY ALL the cgi?



*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > *Nope, I have had that since 2001 the second it hit the internet.  *
> ...



I just grabbed one, the gif was made from the one in archives, I dont post on youtube, it matched mine thats all I care about.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> *the question is why?  If the plane was real WHY ALL the cgi?*



Right!

Keyword is ALL. So far, you've had ALL of your so-called proof of CGI rammed down your piehole!

You suck at this. Time for a new hobby I'd say.

So how could you have had that video since 2001 when it was uploaded February of this year?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> I just grabbed one, the gif was made from the one in archives



Riiiggghhhttt.

*wink wink*


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



Are you going to answer or just admit that you fucked up? We're all waiting...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > *the question is why?  If the plane was real WHY ALL the cgi?*
> ...




more bullshit, you posted a debunker flight path and dodge giving us the official decent and flightpath.

but you had purty pictures.  someone put a lot of work into them too bad they are worthless.

archives idiot.  terrabytes of archive for when I run into tards like you


----------



## PredFan (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Jesus how stupid are you? Thousands of eye witnesses would stand up in ANY court.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Compare all those phds  to the tards we have here who dont even know what building they are  looking at ...
> ...



says the retard that does not understand what freefall is.





so you think the wtc behind the plane?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> I just grabbed one, the gif was made from the one in archives, I dont post on youtube, *it matched mine thats all I care about.*



The bolded, red part of your quote above is VERY telling.

So you admittedly used a video created by some unknown person in your "archives", which was of a broadcast of ANOTHER video taken by someone in Battery Park?



You did that instead of using the ORIGINAL Battery Park video? That last sentence in your above post REALLY makes sense now. It's all about supporting your crazy views and trying to not look like an ass (unsuccessfully I might add). Got it.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Oops! Wing!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Not looking too good for you Koko!!!!




posting remakes is cheating








why would anyone have any reason to think this is cgi


this is one of may favorites, possibly in the top 3 for cgi fuckups







wtf is up with explosions before any fuel has hit the building and above the plane?

whats up with that?

missing both wings, fuselage that stretches like a rubber band


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > Not looking too good for you Koko!!!!
> ...



Keep using those blurry, "watered down", pixelated, animated gifs Koko. It's doing wonders for your almost nonexistent credibility.

Keep posting by all means.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...




debunkers are well known for modifying cgi fuckups





somehow that became a plane


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...




cgi overlays look pretty bad dont they

but what about that explosion before any fuel impacted the building


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



You're done. Go do something else. Obviously 9/11 research isn't your game. Maybe try basket weaving?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



No dumb ass, we know that your Gif has been altered. Unlike the shots that were shown live on most TV stations across the country......


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> No dumb ass, we know that your Gif has been altered. Unlike the shots that were shown live on most TV stations across the country......



Not too bright is he?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> why would anyone have any reason to think this is cgi



Great question!

You certainly aren't providing any reasons!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > No dumb ass, we know that your Gif has been altered. Unlike the shots that were shown live on most TV stations across the country......
> ...



So brilliant i need a 1000 watt halogen spotlight to see him.........


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...




haha

Kicked you in the balls and handed you your ass.

The only thing consistant in all the plane videos is those white boomy booms and last time I checked fuel oil burns yellow orange.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > why would anyone have any reason to think this is cgi
> ...




it speaks for itself, change your diaper and come back when you get some real world experience.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



no you dont dumb ass, you posted some debunker re-edit

and retard this was not live more debunker bullshit DUH


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

*how about that stretch nose and explosions before any fuel impacted the building?*



Gamolon said:


> Not looking too good for you Koko!!!!




posting remakes is cheating








why would anyone have any reason to think this is cgi


this is one of may favorites, possibly in the top 3 for cgi fuckups







wtf is up with explosions before any fuel has hit the building and above the plane?

missing both wings, fuselage that stretches like a rubber band


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




thats funny

seeing something in the dark requires very little light, but seeing something brilliant requires a HUGE amount of light.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



WOOOOSSSHHHHH!!!!

Right over your head...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




oh sorry I think in terms of physics, right over your heads


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > No dumb ass, we know that your Gif has been altered. Unlike the shots that were shown live on most TV stations across the country......
> ...



He's as bright as a burned out light bulb.


And if brains were nano-thermite explosives, he couldn't blow his nose.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




nano thermite is not classified as a high explosive like rdx.  

That why you can take down a building quietly


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 21, 2013)

Somebody just farted in here.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 21, 2013)

Well I've had it with stupidity. I think I'll check and see if I can give him a red star then opt out of his stupid threads.....He's got nothing.......


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well I've had it with stupidity. I think I'll check and see if I can give him a red star then opt out of his stupid threads.....He's got nothing.......




you may as well, because you bring nothing to the discussion outside of ASS-umption.  

once upon a time going to the moon was stupid and thats the same level of knowledge you and the rest of these neanderthals spew.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 21, 2013)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well I've had it with stupidity. I think I'll check and see if I can give him a red star then opt out of his stupid threads.....He's got nothing.......





Agreed. There's no more of his own ass to hand him because it's been all used up already.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I can most definitely see that not too many people need to do any research to make him into an ass...
> ...


the only research you've done  is from conspiracy sites and watching reruns of jesse ventura's conspiracy theory..
as to your schooling it's obvious you didn't make it past the 8th grade.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2013)

MisterBeale said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > Let's think about this logically, Kokomojojo.
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > No matter what the case may be, if the truth is as we are told, CGI, or drones, all conspiracy talk would be immediately be silenced, and all the unhappy families of the victims of 9/11 would be a whole lot closer to closure if they could just have those boxes evaluated *by a truly independent agency with no agenda*, that being the National Transportation Safety Board.  This would probably satisfy all parties!  Than again, maybe not.
> ...


calling bullshit on this too:"thats what the scholars for 911 truth is.  about as independent as it gets donating the time putting their careers on the line hoping someone will listen.-"koko7 

all 9-11 truth groups are not independent : a (1) :  not subject to control by others :  self-governing (2) :  not affiliated with a larger controlling unit <an independent bookstore>
b (1) :  not requiring or relying on something else :  not contingent <an independent conclusion> (2) :  not looking to others for one's opinions or for guidance in conduct (3) :  not bound by or committed to a political party.
they are bias in the extreme.
a truly  independent group would be objective and analytical and would base their conclusion on testing not rumors or specious speculation and outright lies..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## SAYIT (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



I have a feeling KooKoo is actually an astute norm whose purpose here is to singlehandedly destroy what little credibility the 9/11 CT Movement had left.
He has exhibited every loony CT pathology.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

*wow did I ever hit the ouee button in tard city!

take notice, nothing more than ad hominem attacks!*

*So how about that stretch nose and explosions before any fuel impacted the building?*



Gamolon said:


> Not looking too good for you Koko!!!!



*
posting remakes is cheating clownee*








why would anyone have any reason to think this is cgi


this is one of may favorites, possibly in the top 3 for cgi fuckups







*wtf is up with explosions before any fuel has hit the building and above the plane?
*
missing both wings, fuselage that stretches like a rubber band

you kiddies are doing great if your goal is to look like a total retard!

Maybe I should ask if the children know what an explosion is to insure its not too complicated for them.

Not one on point post.  They have no reasonable rebuttal LMAO

but stay calm dont go shooting your mothers we fully understahd the nature of your problem.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> *wow did I ever hit the ouee button in tard city!
> 
> take notice, nothing more than ad hominem attacks!*
> 
> ...


speaking of retards that gif is AMATEURISH


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.
> ...




well I gave this to the kids told them to run the math and as usual just more trash from debunker websites that does not stand up to scrutiny.

I bet the debunker who made this was an expert too.

Yep so anyway from the position hertzakoni HAD to get that shot according to that clip the angle of descent of the imaginary plane that building would have been well below the plane leaving the plane in full view.

Well unless he wants to change his story and say it ascended, oh wait cant its on the video LMAO


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 21, 2013)

*wow did I ever hit the ouee button in tard city!

take notice, nothing more than ad hominem attacks!*

*So how about that stretch nose and explosions before any fuel impacted the building?*



Gamolon said:


> Not looking too good for you Koko!!!!



*
posting remakes is cheating clownee*








why would anyone have any reason to think this is cgi


this is one of may favorites, possibly in the top 3 for cgi fuckups







*wtf is up with explosions before any fuel has hit the building and above the plane?
*
missing both wings, fuselage that stretches like a rubber band

you kiddies are doing great if your goal is to look like a total retard!

Maybe I should ask if the children know what an explosion is to insure its not too complicated for them.

Not one on point post.  They have no reasonable rebuttal LMAO

but stay calm dont go shooting your mothers we fully understahd the nature of your problem.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 22, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> *wow did I ever hit the ouee button in tard city!
> 
> take notice, nothing more than ad hominem attacks!*



So who would you like to take notice? Your legion of followers here? 
KooKoomojo: 946 posts. Thanked 31 times. 0 Reputation. 
You make 9/11 HandJob look smart.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 22, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > *wow did I ever hit the ouee button in tard city!
> ...




that is actually a compliment.  
You really think I give a flying fuck?  LOL
that rep crap is for circle jerks who suck each other off.  
all you porkers do is thank each other for ad hominen attacks. 
but then tards think name calling is useful and no clue what losers you are.  
Do you all swallow too?   
I dont accept friend requests either, and if I could everything with that regard would be turned off but its not a feature.


So there you sit, you got explosions going off before any fuel hits the building, in more than one clip, in fact its the only thing that is almost identical clip to clip.  of course you will always get some asshole will insist steam pipes even though the alleged plane didnt impact that spot just to be an annoying fucking ankle biter.


I havent read 911's stuff, in fact he called me an agent now that I think about it.

so Ill let you all get back to your regularly scheduled circle jerk.






thanks but no thanks.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 22, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> [
> KooKoomojo: 946 posts. Thanked 31 times. 0 Reputation.



You'd think any fool would at least accidentally stumble upon a rep point.

But hey he just categorizes it with the whole "everyone is crazy but me" thing that is as clear a sign of crazy as anything else.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 22, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...







*seriously;
*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 22, 2013)

*wow did I ever hit the ouee button in tard city!

take notice, nothing more than ad hominem attacks!*

*So how about that stretch nose and explosions before any fuel impacted the building?*








why would anyone have any reason to think this is cgi


this is one of may favorites, possibly in the top 3 for cgi fuckups







*wtf is up with explosions before any fuel has hit the building and above the plane?
*
missing both wings, fuselage that stretches like a rubber band

you kiddies are doing great if your goal is to look like a total retard!

Maybe I should ask if the children know what an explosion is to insure its not too complicated for them.

Not one on point post.  They have no reasonable rebuttal LMAO

but stay calm dont go shooting your mothers we fully understahd the nature of your problem.

never forget


----------



## daws101 (Nov 22, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Nov 22, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> *wow did I ever hit the ouee button in tard city!
> 
> that's owee ! ye of the tiny IQ...*


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 22, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



If you didn't give a flying fuck you wouldn't have disabled your REP feature.
You can't handle the ignominy of being the BIGGEST LOSER but you fool no one. The lack of positive response of any kind to your silliness should tell you something but you think it's a compliment.
Giving you the benefit of the doubt I recently theorized that your purpose here is to destroy what little cred the 9/11 CT Movement has left but it seems you are every bit as stupid as your posts make you appear and there's just no fixing stupid.  Sorry.
(Cue your next sophomoric response ... 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...)


----------



## Capstone (Nov 22, 2013)

daws101 said:


> that's owee ! ye of the tiny IQ...



The word is owie, as in: "Don't make fun of the owie in your neighbor's eye, with a big-ass honkin' owie in your own eye".


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 22, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



another one with the lights on and nobody home huh

I do it as a matter of course  I dont accept friends either or join circle jerk groups as a matter of course.  

You are obviusely to stupid to correctly connect the dots to figure out its unrelated.

See you people have been readily reduced to grammar nazis strawman inventors and all you have left is ad hominen attacks because you cannot address the topics and avoid them pretending the issue was never brought up and when you do you are yet to be found correct, you cant do simple fucking high school physics than the icing on the cake you have the fucked up fantasy that you can overrule intelligence with tardation.  

But then who would expect any less from the group of neanderthal tards on this board? 

You have a huge problem because truthers chasing after ghost shadows and pods and other silly shit like that call me an agent further proves your assessment is really fucked up.

you call me a loser when I am the one who created a high school physics problem that not one official story hugging genius is capable of figuring out despite the fact that high school kids got it right.  

that is fucking hilarious!  You want call me loser?  Good luck outside your tard circle jerk.

I know you are butt-hurt and feel like jesus christ after having your asses thoroughly nailed to the cross on a continual basis.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Capstone said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > that's owee ! ye of the tiny IQ...
> ...


"An owee is a child's bruise"


----------



## daws101 (Nov 22, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


see guys, that's how to rationalize willful ignorance....


----------



## Roudy (Nov 22, 2013)

Blah blah blah. Kookoo-man STILL hasn't been able to explain all those independent LIVE film crews that had their cameras pointed at the WTC after the first plane crashed into it, recorded all those people (witnesses) screaming when the second plane crashed into the second WTC Tower. 

Obviously because he can't.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 22, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


....mixed with stupidity and being somewhat mentally ill.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 22, 2013)

> thats how to rationalize willful ignorance....


which is precisely why I corrected his butthurt willfully ignorant rationalization


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 22, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Blah blah blah. Kookoo-man STILL hasn't been able to explain all those independent LIVE film crews that had their cameras pointed at the WTC after the first plane crashed into it, recorded all those people (witnesses) screaming when the second plane crashed into the second WTC Tower.
> 
> Obviously because he can't.




awesome!

I have scoured the internet looking for one of those LIVE films because it would be crystal clear, so you would win debate hands down, just make sure you have the film and air date so I can trace it authenticity.

this is 3++ miles away with a cheap consumer cam after conversion to lossy jpgs





so show me some good shit, I have been waiting for someone who could do that to come along for a long time.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 22, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Blah blah blah. Kookoo-man STILL hasn't been able to explain all those independent LIVE film crews that had their cameras pointed at the WTC after the first plane crashed into it, recorded all those people (witnesses) screaming when the second plane crashed into the second WTC Tower.
> ...


Hah?  What the fuck are you talking about.  I remember watching the second plane smashing into the WTC on LIVE TV. 

Thousands of local, cable, and regular TV broadcasters had their cameras pointed showing live footage of the smoke from the first plane, as the second plane hit.  These live feeds were being broadcasted across the country and the world for that matter.  And when the second plane hit, you keep hear the screams of the people on the ground, who witnessed it. 

You as usual have nothing but irrelevant responses. 

Idiot Kookoo-man. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Capstone (Nov 22, 2013)

More than 9 minutes worth of nothing but the second impact:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4MROSC2UVI]Live TV Footage Coverage of 9 11 Second Plane hit, Collapse of Towers) World Trade Center - YouTube[/ame]

Different cameras, different angles, different live responses, all attesting to the same event.

Maybe the provenance of all these clips can't be demonstrated to your satisfaction, Koko, but there's absolutely no question in my mind as to what I and my family witnessed on live television more than 12 years ago.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

Capstone said:


> More than 9 minutes worth of nothing but the second impact:
> 
> Live TV Footage Coverage of 9 11 Second Plane hit, Collapse of Towers) World Trade Center - YouTube
> 
> ...


According to our resident NUTJOB Kookoo-man here, those are all part of a mass illusion performed by David Copperfield, yup, he flew in all the way from Vegas to perform his incredible mass illusion.  The greatest in history, he definitely broke the record with that one. 

By the way thank you for that comprehensive clip. I wouldn't even waste that kind of time on these lunatics.  I manage to watch most of the clip, it was quite disturbing and brought back many memories of that fateful day we all remembered so well. What's more disturbing is retards like this Kookoo-man making a mockery out of the thousands innocent lives needlessly lost on 9-11.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Capstone said:


> More than 9 minutes worth of nothing but the second impact:
> 
> Live TV Footage Coverage of 9 11 Second Plane hit, Collapse of Towers) World Trade Center - YouTube
> 
> ...




Sure they have their live logo running on the bottom as some reporter blbls, yep thats live alrightee, then they cut to the recording.

the naudet clip (a private party) and hertakoni clip (another private party) who are the alleged creators of those clips did not work for any tv station.

You got a problem, you fell for the big one!  Every new yorker I spoke with that claim to have seen it LIVE saw it on tv and 1 day and several days after is not live.

*the news did not put anyone who said it was bomb on the air, and **reporters that said there was no plane were quickly silenced, by the anchors saying they were wrong because they saw it on the monitors then by simply cherry picking what is aired. * *Same goes for law, and most government.*

the naudet clip aired the following day what the hell that was a little fuz ball, pretty easy to fudge that in, and the hertzakoni clip aired several days later during LIVE interviews, not NOT THE LIVE EVENT.

they lied to you all. and no one can show anything different.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqkquKZGZtA"]Witness says it was a bomb - not a plane - YouTube[/ame]

if you want to use tv as your foundational support you are really big trouble.

not one of those clips say live, wrong assumption on your part.

in fact one of the clips the kid said they are bombing the shit out of it.

Most private clips in private hands show no planes, once out here they are modified I expect for their protection.

the reporter scowls at the guy when he didnt back down and argued the point.

but you never seen that on the news. did ya?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > More than 9 minutes worth of nothing but the second impact:
> ...




but you sound so uneducated and ill informed

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho_9XTnlJKM"]'Attack By Mars' Public Panic; Orson Wells 1938/10/31[/ame]


especially since its history repeating itself

it was a pure fantasy, how does it feel to have been sold (in part) a fantasy?



​


----------



## Capstone (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> ...What's more disturbing is retards like this Kookoo-man making a mockery out of the thousands innocent lives needlessly lost on 9-11.



Intentionally or not, the only thing Kokomojojo is making a mockery of is the greater quest for some semblance of justice for ALL of the innocent victims (from 9/11/01 to the present) of what has proven to be the worst crime ever perpetrated against humanity.

Let's not pretend to be compadres, Roudy. I think we have a mutual understanding as to where we stand on this and several other issues &#8594; in direct opposition to each another.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...What's more disturbing is retards like this Kookoo-man making a mockery out of the thousands innocent lives needlessly lost on 9-11.
> ...




nah roudy is butthurt like most he has been reduced to a name calling grammar nazi.

appeals to pity do not work far to many years have passed for that.  people realize they got screwed.

not at all, most everything I post is provable within academically compatible people whos motives are "facts", not what can be invented to appear as fact.  Bullshit that appears as fact is what deunkers do and they are so easy to toy with.

fine of you want to hang on to the fantasy.  of course you will never get to the core of the matter then will you.  I pity justice you are sweeping under the table.

I ask roudy for just one live clip trust me he will produce nothing because my ass was glued to the seat with all the networks running and live does not exist.

very easy to prove.

so roudy and anyone else when claims they seen the event live because it was on tv is completely delusional and they accepted a wooden nickel site unseen.

only a few short years ago the mention of thermite was unpatriotic we were traitors and had no pity on the survivors, meanwhile the survivors who did not take the bribe are filing suits left and right.  the pity gig is dead.

the people who said bombs were correct, but then thats a fly in the ointment which would shine the flood lights on the iraq and afghamastan invasions were also fabricated.

they used some kool technology though, I mentioned something meaning one thing and someone very well informed interpreted to mean another thing and really spilled the beans.

chopper 5 and 7 etc none aired the same day.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> reporters that said there was no plane were quickly silenced


Hah hah and poor Koko must continue to expand the size of the conspiracy to cover all the gaping holes in his fantasy. 

It isn't just the government nah that doesn't work so  the reporters are in on it, the witnesses on the ground in NYC are in on it, the airlines are in on it, the pilots and passengers are in on it, and the government which orchestrated this massive coordinated operation made dozens of fake videos of planes crashing into the building from various angles but just kinda forgot to add explosions that our little expert here says should be there.

The ability of the conspiracy nut to believe chains of ridiculously far fetched scenarios getting pulled off successfully but some juicy oversight left for them to discover (woopsie, forgot to add explosions to all the videos we faked) is a treat to see.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > More than 9 minutes worth of nothing but the second impact:
> ...


Here we go, dumbass is now claiming all those DIFFERENT clips some even taken by individuals were not live.  Somehow millions of people were involved in this grand conspiracy. This guy is fucking hopeless.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



You have to love that KooKooBloJo types this...


			
				imbecile said:
			
		

> but you never seen that on the news. did ya?



... and the still from his YouTubiey video clearly says "Fox News Alert". 


Bet he comes back with the usual "Faux News" crap.


----------



## Capstone (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> ...the people who said bombs were correct...



I'm not going to spend much more time on this discussion, mostly because of your apparent aversion to listening to reason, but a couple of points should be made.

First of all, perspective is integral to perception. This fact is evident in the montage of footage I posted earlier. For people viewing the incident from the opposite side of the building (away from the relatively clean and compact point of entry), whose lines of sight to the aircraft were obscured by a billowing cloud of back smoke and the structures themselves, the exit wound (that explosive fireball of dust and debris) would have appeared out of nowhere ...and the inference that it was caused by a bomb would have been perfectly reasonable at the time.

Secondly, given the preponderance of highly credible eyewitness testimonies (I'm talking mainly about first responders here), we know there were multiple explosions going off in both buildings after the planes had struck them. So, numerous accounts of "bombs" and airplanes shouldn't be viewed as mutually exclusive.

Finally, notwithstanding a few badly made GIF's and a couple of heavily edited clips, which we all agree were manufactured or tampered with by _someone_ (the provenance of which you haven't established yourself, although you've consistently demanded that others must do just that), you've presented nothing remotely compelling in favor of the _No Planes Theory_.  

I'm done with you now.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



no but a dumbass is pretending that is what I am claiming.

yes you are a fucking hopeless drama queen throwing shit at the wall ignoring the fact that many people INCLUDING REPORTERS said NO PLANE it just blew up and there is a still shot that proves it not that it has any meaning to you because you like your tard circle jerk friends are clueless.

nice try to derail my point with your contrived bullshit








Oh and by the way;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqkquKZGZtA"]Witness says it was a bomb - not a plane[/ame]

*
the reporter INSISTS it was a plane because it was on TV, the eye witness calls bullshit all the evidence points to bullshit, I am forced to believe the witness because the evidence matches what he and many others reported!

you are right about one thing, it is a grand conspiracy and heads should start rolling.
*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


*Delete morbid image*


----------



## daws101 (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> > thats how to rationalize willful ignorance....
> 
> 
> which is precisely why I corrected his butthurt willfully ignorant rationalization


hey  koko7, try using words you acually know the meaning of.


----------



## SAYIT (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



Have you ever encountered a 9/11 CT that wasn't?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > More than 9 minutes worth of nothing but the second impact:
> ...






Jules Clément Naudet (born Paris, France, April 26, 1973) and Thomas Gédéon Naudet (born Paris, France, March 27, 1970) are French-born American filmmakers. The brothers, residents of the United States since 1989, were in New York City at the time of the September 11 attacks to film a documentary on members of the Engine 7, Ladder 1 firehouse in Lower Manhattan. Jules captured footage of American Airlines Flight 11 hitting the North tower of the World Trade Center. The footage shot in 2001 would become the 2002 documentary, 9/11.[1] The video camera that Jules was using that captured Flight 11 crashing into the World Trade Center is now on display in the American History Museum in Washington D.C..

the above explains why the naudet brothers were in new york.
 all those clips were either live or shot during  or just after the collapse and broadcast within a few seconds or minutes after being recorded.
once again you highlight your complete ignorance of how broadcast news and filmmaking and editing work. 

you have no evidence of any alteration of the video and film shot that day.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



no response needed


----------



## daws101 (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


that's because you have none!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Ha ha ha. I bet not only is Kookoo-man a member he's also the president...OF THE NUTJOB SOCIETY.  

Who are you kidding, idiot, yourself?  All those clips posted in that video by capstone  clearly showed a plane heading towards the buildings and then crashing into it. Some of them even had people claiming that they just saw another plane hit the buildings.   The evidence is overwhelming, irrefutable, and not even debatable.

Now if you want to say the US knew about it, or perhaps the people who did it were not who we think they were.  That's another thing.  And of course bullshit as well.  Because Al Qaeda came out and even took responsibility for it.

But whether or not two separate planes hit the towers?  

The only explanation for your irrelevant answers and inability to address the truth is that you must be mentally ill or emotionally unbalanced.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...







 

 

 

​ *The Following 2 Users Say Thank You to SAYIT For This Useful Post:* daws101 (Today), Rat in the Hat (Today)


 CONGRATULATIONS!
YOU ARE A WINNER!



​


----------



## PredFan (Nov 23, 2013)

I never get tired of watching kokojojo getting his ignorant ass handed to him.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

Capstone said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ...What's more disturbing is retards like this Kookoo-man making a mockery out of the thousands innocent lives needlessly lost on 9-11.
> ...


Yeah we ain't no friends, that's for sure.  Maybe if you reigned in Kookoo-man a little he could be a good foot soldier for your side.  You know, his type always embraces the same things you also support.  But apparently even Kookoo-man is a little too over board for you. 

Oh well too many nutjobs, too little time.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


how do you circle jerk all by yourself?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



CLEARLY SHOWED NOTHING OF THE SORT, BOLD FACED LYING LIKE DAWES NOW?

A CIA database took credit for it?  are you fucking nuts?

oh all those burry assed blobs you call a plane clearly shows overwhelming evidence? OMFG you are damaged goods.

I would like to see what court outside your dysfunctional rotting shell you call a brain you think you are going to prove this is a plane





or this






you cant spin enough bullshit to prevent looking like a total asshole at this point


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...


So again, you are claiming that the hundreds of TV channels were not actually filming live, and they ALL conspired to create this fake footage of a plane crashing into the buildings.  Also,  the hundreds of thousands of people in NY city that clearly saw a plane crashing into the Towers saw an illusion.  In reality no planes actually crashed into any of the buildings. 

Ya okay.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


koko7 reflecting on being a no planer


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




no plane the whole hijack story falls apart pursuant to totally illegal wars.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...


all those clips were either live or shot during or just after the collapse and broadcast within a few seconds or minutes after being recorded.
once again you highlight your complete ignorance of how broadcast news and filmmaking and editing work. 

you have no evidence of any alteration of the video and film shot that day.
__________________


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


The video that capstone posted, in clip after clip, all taken by individuals or TV channels CLEARLY SHOWED A PLANE SMASHING INTO THE BUILDINGS, and exactly what I saw on 9-11 as well. And IT WAS LIVE WHEN I SAW IT.

Would you like me to post capstone's video again?

You should go get your head examined. Although I think a shrink would definitely call the cops and have you committed to an asylum immediately.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



troll


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...


And the moon is made out of aged Swiss cheese of the finest gourmet kind.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


"you cant spin enough bullshit to prevent looking like a total asshole at this point".
koko7 reflecting on being a no planer


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




you cqan do whatever you want however until you can show me a real identifiable plane like these you can eat shit and bark at the moon.








wings dont disappear and reappear on real planes even fast flying jets all the way into the clouds, typical average old time sony handycam stops the propeller motion of this p51 with a rotational tip speed of near mach 1.



no matter how much you want to kick cry whine and scream this is not a fucking identifiable plane






if you want to argue shit blobs are real go to 7's thread.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 23, 2013)

PredFan said:


> I never get tired of watching kokojojo getting his ignorant ass handed to him.


Yup, or with all these people laughing at his pathetic attempts at debate him trying to convince himself he's owning everyone. It is seriously like watching a 5 year old argue.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


troll


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I never get tired of watching kokojojo getting his ignorant ass handed to him.
> ...




I cant advance an argument beyond the mentality and age of the opponents on a forum now can I.

I have handed you your asses countless times but you keep coming back for more.  Not real brite.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


"Identifiable plane"?  Is that your lame answer now?  We have hundreds of clips showing some type of a plane, some up close, some from afar, flying towards the buildings and then smashing into one, creating a cloud of flames and smoke upon impact. The ones that were up close showed an identifiable plane, and the ones that were taken from far were just reconfirmed the fact that a plane smashed into the building. The evidence is irrefutable. Period end of story.

The only identifiable thing here is your LACK OF DEDUCTIVE REASONING. 

Kookoo-man.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Yeah you've shoved your own mouth into your own ass, not once but many times. But then again, aren't the two the same in your case?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...




you like butthurt keep it up, I got plenty more for you


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


One trick pony can't refute the evidence. 

Even the hundreds of independently taken videos showing an "unidentifiable plane" STILL SHOW A PLANE FLYING TOWARDS THE BUILDINGS AND THEN SMASHING INTO THE WTC.

Talk about butt hurt!  Ha ha ha. 

YOU GOT NOTHING BUT BULLSHIT.


MORON
nouninformal
1. a stupid person.
synonyms:	fool, idiot, ass, blockhead, dunce, dolt, ignoramus, imbecile, cretin, dullard, simpleton, clod...
...Kookoo-man!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


bullshit they show blobs

go dig up that video you wanted me to watch and watch it or do I need to convert the whole damn thing to gifs and cram it up your ass?   In which case you will NEVER hear the end of it.

Seems to be the only tards learn out here.

oh and one trick pony can get all the evidence thrown out.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Blob?  Ha ha ha. What a freaking moron you are. You are truly pathetic if you actually believe the crap you spew. 

Actually the close up videos clearly showed the same airliner plane and the ones that were far away showed the silhouette of a plane.  

So what are you saying, thousands of people who didn't know each other, randomly videotaped the same "blob" that smashed into the WTC and then exploded into flames?  

You see how stupid you sound now?

I really don't think you do. 

Carry on. 

Now he's going to tell me how he kicked my ass. Ha ha ha. What a freak.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I watched it live on TV and now some brilliant armchair scientist is trying to convince people the thing that struck the WTC was a flight of giant ironing boards. Actually it was all a David Copperfield illusion.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




no you dont you speak idiot.  reduced to name calling grammar nazi again.  nope you kicked your own ass. 

still  waiting for you to produce the clip you are claiming to have  watched LIVE, and since there were none shown live this should get very  entertaining.

Ok folks get ready fot the duck dodge and defer!  someone opened his flap trap before the brain was in gear!  LMAO


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 23, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> *I watched it live on TV* and now some brilliant armchair scientist is trying to convince people the thing that struck the WTC was a flight of giant ironing boards. Actually it was all a David Copperfield illusion.



here is a perfect example of sheep intelligence.

very good so you know you saw it on TV its gotta be real!  






Hey I got some land in florida man, how much money you got?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 23, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Clip I watched live 12 years ago?  Get a grip yourself you fucking lunatic. 

My claim: On 9-11 millions of people watched and even personally recorded a plane crashing into the WTC, on hundreds of broadcast networks INDEPENDENTLY filming the event LIVE. that includes the thousands of witnesses on the ground who saw the plane.  Independent recording = different camera and crew recording the same event separately.  CORROBORATIVE EVIDENCE. 

Your claim: oh it wasn't really live and all those independent film crews decided to partake in this mass conspiracy and manipulate their film, besides, the films don't show what type of airplane it was, some even-show a blob and not a plane because it was too far so how do we know it was even plane, the hundreds of witnesses on the ground are all liars or don't know what they saw.

That just about covers Kookoo-man's lunacy.  Or maybe I missed a few of his stupid irrelevant responses who knows, and who cares? Just another dog barking stupidly looking for attention. 

At what point are you going to go visit a psychologist?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




why do you need a lift?

so now you changed your claim? 

You are no longer claiming that you saw it live?

But millions of unknown invisible others saw it live is that it?

is that right?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 24, 2013)

Anders...

Anders Lindeman...

King of the wild kook frontier.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Anders...
> 
> Anders Lindeman...
> 
> King of the wild kook frontier.


sorry rat didnt mean to neglect you, here ya go
*Graphic Image Removed*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 24, 2013)

Capstone said:


> there's absolutely no question in my mind as to  what I and my family witnessed on live television more than 12 years  ago.




*so let me get this straight.  the litigating attorney will ask you what you witnessed, and you will tell him a plane flying into the wtc, then the opposing counsel will ask where you were when you saw a plane crash into the wtc and you will answer, in front of your tv, you saw it on tv????

are you completely fucking nuts? 

*


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > there's absolutely no question in my mind as to  what I and my family witnessed on live television more than 12 years  ago.
> ...



And back we go to making this into a court case.....despite the fact you've already dismissed court cases relating to 9/11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 24, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Capstone said:
> ...



What KooKooBloJo doesn't realize is that if there was any question lol of whether or not a plane hit the tower, they wouldn't call someone who saw it on TV to the stand. They would call someone like Gregory Callahan.



> Gregory Callahan, 41, Newark International Airport tower controller
> 
> Callahan oversaw landings and takeoffs at Newark International Airport. At about 8:40 a.m., he cleared United Airlines Flight 93 for departure. The jet was hijacked about 45 minutes later.
> 
> ...



USATODAY.com - Voices from the air traffic world


----------



## Roudy (Nov 24, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


NUTJOB has reading comprehension problems again?  I did see it live and so did millions of people across the globe, including people I personally knew. 

Again, are you claiming that hundreds of independent live TV feeds showing a plane smashing into the WTC were all faked?  Are you claiming that all the witnesses on the ground who again, saw a plane crashing, were delusional?  

Fucking e'tard.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...




hearsay, how far away was he from the plane when he saw it, pilots on the planes have no contact with the passengers during taxing, neither would they postpone any flight because someone has a butt-hurt.  Do you have a statement from him and are there depositons on file?  Otherwise you got nothing more than a wasteland of hearsay.

Hubble eyes callahan







yaya yer unner day calls me hubble eyes cawahan, I seen it from 10 miles away just as clear as all dose fake video clips.  it careened right into the tower.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 24, 2013)

Roudy said:


> NUTJOB has reading comprehension problems again?  I did see it live and so did millions of people across the globe, including people I personally knew.
> 
> Again, are you claiming that hundreds of independent live TV feeds showing a plane smashing into the WTC were all faked?  Are you claiming that all the witnesses on the ground who again, saw a plane crashing, were delusional?
> 
> Fucking e'tard.  Ha ha ha.



no all that shit is your more than obvious contrivance not my claim which you continue to make without so much as one citation.

but thanks for confirming you saw it on tv therefore you think its real. 

just told me all I need to understand the extents of your credibility. ZERO.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 24, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> They would call someone like Gregory Callahan.


Nope, the air traffic controllers are in on the conspiracy along with all those people on the ground who saw the plane, and the pilots, and passengers, and families of the passengers, and investigators. Its huge, but thankfully none of the thousands have talked so they've kept it all secret like. 



KokomoJojo said:


> hearsay


Lol dumbfuck they are directly quoting him, so it isn't hearsay. I'm not sure if it would be possible to pack any more stupidity into your posts, it is almost defying all known laws of ignorance by volume.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 24, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> And back we go to making this into a court case.....despite the fact you've already dismissed court cases relating to 9/11.


Koko has that thing common among conspiracy nuts... they think they have gained expertise by exposure. So you see poor Koko thinking he's an expert on cgi since he's watched a few youtube videos, and he's an attorney since he's read a few legal terms, and he's a structural engineer since he's been glued to the tin-hatter websites. It just results in pure entertainment watching him making a total ass of himself by demonstrating he doesn't understand that which he implies expertise in.

The asshattery is strong with this one.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 24, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > They would call someone like Gregory Callahan.
> ...




What a total fucking dumb ass, the level of stoopidity out here is more astounding than I even imagined.

More contrivance, hubble eyes callahan was to fuckign far away to identify anything but the towers dumb ass.

there are not words to describe how fucking dumb you people are


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 24, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > And back we go to making this into a court case.....despite the fact you've already dismissed court cases relating to 9/11.
> ...









the shit is deep with that one

Nope I rarely go to any website all I need are pics and clips.  I think for myself.  You people bow to the authority of some expert, where as I need none and have ripped every debunker "expert" I have encountered to shreds.  

wanna have a contest?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 24, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Because the 'pics and clips' you see are obviously all authentic, but the live broadcasts were faked, right?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 24, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...




STILL PLAYING WORD GAMES?

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

pay attention

NO PLANE VIDEOS EXIST THAT WERE SHOWN LIVE.

how many more times do I have to jam that up your ass before you fucking get it.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Nov 24, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> [ hubble eyes callahan was to fuckign far away to identify anything but the towers


He didn't claim he could see the towers, he was directly quoted in what he observed from his instruments. It is pretty funny to watch you throwing around the term "hearsay" when you clearly have no idea what the definition is.

Then again that just proves previous point, you are a silly armchair expert who has proven to be ignorant about every subject you imply expertise in. I suspect you have no career at all to fall back on as your field of study, since you appear to be psychotic to the point of lacking a grasp of reality. 

Do you live with your parents or do the taxes on the paychecks of all the sane people in this thread laughing at you support you?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 24, 2013)

SteadyMercury said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > [ hubble eyes callahan was to fuckign far away to identify anything but the towers
> ...



still making shit up without citations.  If you had a snowballs chance in hell of actually finding a case to support your tardedness I would demand a precedent case.  However AGAIN your making shit up and it will never happen.


Hey dumb ass he cannot tell by his instruments that a plane hit anything.

you assholes need to start a 911 for tards thread, I would rather get 5 posts in my threads that are bang on topic than deal with your sorry stupid assed uninformed fantasies on every post.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 24, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqkquKZGZtA"]WITNESS SAYS IT WAS A BOMB - NOT A PLANE[/ame]

*
the reporter INSISTS it was a plane because it was on TV, the eye witness calls bullshit all the evidence points to bullshit, I am forced to believe the witness because the evidence matches what he and many others reported!

you are right about one thing, it is a grand conspiracy and heads should start rolling.
*









Still have that nagging fact that it has no wings and there are explosions before any fuel could have impacted the building.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Of course there were videos that were filmed live of the plane crashing.

Get lost.  Idiot thinks he's some kind detective.  Ha ha ha. Wow.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




dumb ass 

you said you seen it live on tv that is a lie. 

you did not see any of it live on tv.

joe plumber filming the event  live and the tv showing it a week later is not live on tv.

feel free to pull your head out of your loser ass any time.

most people when they dig themselves into a hole stop digging, like a few others you keep right on going to the point of irrational delusion.  then you fancy yourself some kind of neo when doofy more appropriately fits

congratulations.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Ah SHADAP. I watched it on live TV on a cable news channel.  It was live and the logo "live" was showing. What are you claiming? Thousands of broadcasters weren't actually filming live when they showed a plane hit the towers?  

Says who, a NUTJOB on the internet?  Ha ha ha. 

You are a fucking lunatic, go get some help.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Ah SHADAP. I watched it on live TV on a cable news channel.  It was live and the logo "live" was showing. What are you claiming? Thousands of broadcasters weren't actually filming live when they showed a plane hit the towers?
> 
> Says who, a NUTJOB on the internet?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> You are a fucking lunatic, go get some help.



I also watched it happen live on CNN. And two of my colleagues watched it live out of their windows in the World Financial Center.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Ah SHADAP. I watched it on live TV on a cable news channel.  It was live and the logo "live" was showing. What are you claiming? Thousands of broadcasters weren't actually filming live when they showed a plane hit the towers?
> ...



great lets see their authenticated depositions, wtg rat post it.

THE EVENT was not shown live you are smokin

showing a recorded event on live tv is not seeing it happen live you fucking dumb ass, you seen a recording.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Ah SHADAP. I watched it on live TV on a cable news channel.  It was live and the logo "live" was showing. What are you claiming? Thousands of broadcasters weren't actually filming live when they showed a plane hit the towers?
> 
> Says who, a NUTJOB on the internet?  Ha ha ha.
> 
> You are a fucking lunatic, go get some help.




THE EVENT WAS NOT SHOWN LIVE.

stop lying already.

showing a recorded event on live tv is not seeing live you fucking dumb ass, you seen a recording.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


What are you claiming, freak?  All the LIVE broadcasts pointing their cameras at the WTC as a result of the first plane hitting, weren't really live?  Or perhaps they all "conspired"?  All the witnesses that saw it on the ground with their own eyes were seeing an illusion?

You're either a total lunatic or a mentally ill lonely person looking for attention.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

*the event was shown live*

And I and millions saw it live. Not lying.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I vote for total lunatic. 

It seems the only way KooKooBloJo will ever believe there were planes is if H.G. Wells takes him back there in his time machine so KooKoo can watch it live. (And whack off to the sight of all the victims dying.)


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Maybe you're right. Hard to believe somebody can be this stupid and crazy at the same time.  He's telling people he doesn't know what they saw or didn't see, or accusing them of lying.  Definite signs of severe mental illness and paranoia.

Even harder to believe is how this guy actually functions in society. He's either alone most of the time or lives in the boonies with minimal contact with others. One thing for sure, I guarantee he's not working.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Another possibility is that he's simply a Poe troll displaying his performance "art" here.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


He's definitely a troll, that goes without saying. Funny part is he actually thinks he's scoring "points" with his idiotic comebacks. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Jos (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> *the event was shown live*
> 
> And I and millions saw it live. Not lying.



Some people shot all of the Event
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRfhUezbKLw]Five Dancing Israelis Arrested On 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]

*5 Dancing Israeli's " we were there to document the events"*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

roudy said:


> *the event was shown live*
> 
> and i and millions saw it live. Not lying.


*
prove it then show the air dates and times or stfu.*


----------



## DaveB (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> You're either a total lunatic or a mentally ill lonely person looking for attention.



Probably a bit of both. There appears to be 3 of them around these parts: 911 inside jobby/kokonobrain/7fornever.  Three of the biggest plonkers I've ever come across. Notice also, that never will a "plane believing twoofer" correct a "no plane nutjob twoofer".


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *the event was shown live*
> ...


Well, there ya go.  Jos comes to the rescue.  

And half the Muslim world danced over it as well.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-GzAQWTsRI]9/11 dancing muslims Celebrating the death of American civilians REAL FOOTAGE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *the event was shown live*
> ...


Here we go retard.  Are all these broadcasters faking it or part of a conspiracy?

*LIVE FOOTAGE:*

LiveLeak.com - Live Coverage of 9/11 (Second Plane hit, Collapse of Towers) World Trade Center


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

DaveB said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You're either a total lunatic or a mentally ill lonely person looking for attention.
> ...


It's also possible that he's an old man suffering from age related amnesia and paranoia.  In that case we should be considerate and go easy, because that train is coming our way as well.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > roudy said:
> ...



Any second now, Stupid will be demanding multiple signed affidavits from everyone who's voice appeared on that video.


----------



## Jos (Nov 25, 2013)

An astounding video uncovered from the archives today shows the BBC reporting on the collapse of WTC Building 7 over twenty minutes before it fell at 5:20pm on the afternoon of more 9/11. The incredible footage shows BBC reporter Jane Standley talking about the collapse of the Salomon Brothers Building while it remains standing in the live shot behind her head.

LIVE FOOTAGE:


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > roudy said:
> ...



And now we'll be told how all of that is faked, or didn't air on 9/11, or some other asinine crap.

A friend called and woke me up that morning to tell me a plane had hit one of the towers, after which I watched the second one hit.  But I'm sure Kokomojoke will tell everyone who watched a live broadcast that it was days after the event, whatever our memories and the records may show.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Hah?  Why would "affidavits" be necessary you fucking moron.  Again, are you claiming that all those independent broadcasters with different cameras and live feeds, which showed the EXACT SAME PLANE CRASHING INTO THE EXACT SAME BUILDING AT THE EXACT SAME TIME, weren't actually filming live or lying and part of a conspiracy.  

You're on some really powerful hallucinogenic drugs, dude.  ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Jos said:


> An astounding video uncovered from the archives today shows the BBC reporting on the collapse of WTC Building 7 over twenty minutes before it fell at 5:20pm on the afternoon of more 9/11. The incredible footage shows BBC reporter Jane Standley talking about the collapse of the Salomon Brothers Building while it remains standing in the live shot behind her head.
> 
> LIVE FOOTAGE:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltP2t9nq9fI


Pay attention, farter, we're not talking about another bullshit conspiracy thread about building 7.  We're talking about planes crashing into two buildings on 9-11.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



When I said "Stupid" I was referring to KooKooBloJo, who has demanded affidavits for every proof posted.

I bet he went and demanded affidavits from all the medical people present at his birth.


----------



## Jos (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > An astounding video uncovered from the archives today shows the BBC reporting on the collapse of WTC Building 7 over twenty minutes before it fell at 5:20pm on the afternoon of more 9/11. The incredible footage shows BBC reporter Jane Standley talking about the collapse of the Salomon Brothers Building while it remains standing in the live shot behind her head.
> ...



Two planes hit two Buildings, but three fall down, all three owned by the same Man


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 25, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



The Port Authority of New York & New Jersey is a Man??? 


They owned the buildings. Larry Silverstein was only renting them. And the agreement that was signed says he's still paying rent, even though only the new building 7 can be used at this time.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 25, 2013)

Jos said:


> An astounding video uncovered from the archives today shows the BBC reporting on the collapse of WTC Building 7 over twenty minutes before it fell at 5:20pm on the afternoon of more 9/11. The incredible footage shows BBC reporter Jane Standley talking about the collapse of the Salomon Brothers Building while it remains standing in the live shot behind her head.



Incredible footage? No you silly ass twoof-repeater. Amongst the mass confusion of all that was going on, information relayed saying imminent collapse was misreported. Simple.

Either that, or for some bonkers, ridiculous and totally unfeasible reason the ebil 911 perps shared their ebil plans with the BBC, who couldn't keep a secret if it was nailed to its bottom.


----------



## Jos (Nov 25, 2013)

> During the 1990s, New York was suffering from the effects of the 1987 stock market crash, which led to high vacancy rates at the World Trade Center. George Pataki became Governor of New York in 1995 on a campaign of cutting costs, including privatizing the World Trade Center. A sale of the property was considered too complex, so it was decided by the Port Authority to open a 99-year lease to competitive bidding.[15]
> 
> In January 2001, Silverstein, via Silverstein Properties and Westfield America, made a $3.2 billion bid for the lease to the World Trade Center.[16] Silverstein was outbid by $30 million by Vornado Realty, with Boston Properties and Brookfield Properties also competing for the lease. However, Vornado withdrew and Silverstein's bid for the lease to the World Trade Center was accepted on July 24, 2001.[17] This was the first time in the building's 31-year history that the complex had changed management.
> 
> The lease agreement applied to One, Two, Four, and Five World Trade Center, and about 425,000 square feet (39,500 m2) of retail space. Silverstein put up $14 million of his own money to secure the deal.[18] The terms of the lease gave Silverstein, as leaseholder, the right and the obligation to rebuild the structures if destroyed


Larry Silverstein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jos (Nov 25, 2013)

DaveB said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > An astounding video uncovered from the archives today shows the BBC reporting on the collapse of WTC Building 7 over twenty minutes before it fell at 5:20pm on the afternoon of more 9/11. The incredible footage shows BBC reporter Jane Standley talking about the collapse of the Salomon Brothers Building while it remains standing in the live shot behind her head.
> ...



what is the name applied to Anti-Truthers, da da dave?
9/11 Truth movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



more off topic shit


----------



## DaveB (Nov 25, 2013)

Jos said:


> what is the name applied to Anti-Truthers, da da dave?



Ya see, that is called begging the question. You obviously regard yourself as a "truther" and assume that others see you as such. Wrong - you ain't a truther.  

By definition, the search for the truth requires assimilating all the evidence - you and the  rest of the twoofers dismiss most of the available evidence, go with the most ludicrous explanation(s) regardless of how it contradicts other twoofer viewpoints and try to shoe-horn in selective parts of this evidence, in an attempt to fit this dozy explanation.

Conspiracy theorists are invariably examples of anti-truthers and you didn't actually address my post did you?


----------



## Jos (Nov 25, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_LBZ9ogA3E&feature=youtu.be]Building 7: The Story the Times Missed - ReThink911 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...




nope dont need em this time because not one of those clips show a plane going into the building.

You cannot see the plane impact the building in any of them, they all require your vivid imagination to ASS-ume that a plane crashed into the building which is NOT a bona fide FACT that a plane did in FACT did impact the building.

Like I said there is NO LIVE FOOTAGE OF THE PLANE IMPACTING THE BUILDING that has been aired.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 25, 2013)

Jos said:


> The Story the Times Missed - ReThink911 - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kSq663m0G8]9/11 Debunked: WTC 7's Collapse Explained - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

DaveB said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > The Story the Times Missed - ReThink911 - YouTube
> ...




wow 25% of the building was scooped out?  Never showed up on any fioa requests, are they in contempt and withholding evidence from us?

Lots of shit flying around in that video and aside from tiny superficial nicks to the very corner, *not one bit of damage to wtc 7 does that show *


----------



## DaveB (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> wow 25% of the building was scooped out?  Never showed up on any fioa requests, are they in contempt and withholding evidence from us?
> 
> Lots of shit flying around in that video and aside from tiny superficial nicks to the very corner, *not one bit of damage to wtc 7 does that show *



I forgot to add, one aspect of a successful twoofer is the ability to employ selective blindness. For "superficial nicks" substitute huge chunk. As for "not one bit of damage", the totally obvious wall of trade centre debris coming towards WTC7 should mean something to those who search for the real truth. For a twoofer, just apply the "what debris?" argument


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

DaveB said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > An astounding video uncovered from the archives today shows the BBC reporting on the collapse of WTC Building 7 over twenty minutes before it fell at 5:20pm on the afternoon of more 9/11. The incredible footage shows BBC reporter Jane Standley talking about the collapse of the Salomon Brothers Building while it remains standing in the live shot behind her head.
> ...



yah when you can run around making shit up LMAO


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

DaveB said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > wow 25% of the building was scooped out?  Never showed up on any fioa requests, are they in contempt and withholding evidence from us?
> ...




and when we read trougher talk plane = blob-o-shit


----------



## DaveB (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> DaveB said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Hey twoofer, you didn't address my post either. Are you saying they brought the BBC in on the ebil plan? Are you really?


----------



## DaveB (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> and when we read trougher talk plane = blob-o-shit



Hey twoofer, how come? I mean, they have technology to make this stuff awesome in Hollywood movies, so why are the videos so crappy and blobby? 

What did they do with the planes and passengers, ya know, instead of something simple like remote control flight for example? No planers are the absolute pinnacle of stupidity.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

DaveB said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > and when we read trougher talk plane = blob-o-shit
> ...




cgi planes usually have cgi passengers.

I gave everyone the opportunity to provide certified valaidation all that is true but you refuse, not my problem.

thats holly wood, it really is bad as in bottom shelf cgi work LOL


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

DaveB said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > DaveB said:
> ...




you arent making any sense the bbc probly got it from rueters I forget


----------



## daws101 (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


bump!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...




   that post was responded to in triplicate dumb ass.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqkquKZGZtA"]WITNESS SAYS IT WAS A BOMB - NOT A PLANE[/ame]

*
the reporter INSISTS it was a plane because it was on  TV, the eye witness calls bullshit all the evidence points to bullshit,  I am forced to believe the witness because the evidence matches what he  and many others reported!

you are right about one thing, it is a grand conspiracy and heads should start rolling.
*









Still have that nagging fact that it has no wings and there are explosions before any fuel could have impacted the building.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


all you're explaining is you own nut jobbery.
the planes were shot live and recorded as it happened..and millions of people worldwide saw the live broadcasts....
the videos are evidence of that live broadcast!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


And that's all the evidence you need to make it a conspiracy?  Ha ha ha.  

Farter goozo, baz ke zer zadi heyvoun.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> DaveB said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


stop trying to bullshit other posters that you know anything about CGI i'VE  ALREADY PROVEN YOU DON'T KNOW JACK SHIT ABOUT THAT OR THE LAW AND JUST ABOUT EVERYTHING ELSE. 
it is fun watching you flush yourself down the shiter!


----------



## daws101 (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


because it was true!
you can count this as quadruplicate ...


----------



## daws101 (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> WITNESS SAYS IT WAS A BOMB - NOT A PLANE
> 
> *
> the reporter INSISTS it was a plane because it was on  TV, the eye witness calls bullshit all the evidence points to bullshit,  I am forced to believe the witness because the evidence matches what he  and many others reported!
> ...


*repost*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



nothing left again


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




they were hit by your imaginary airplane that you saw live on tv.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Koo-koo man:



> ..nope dont need em this time because not one of those clips show a plane going into the building....You cannot see the plane impact the building in any of them...you ASS-ume that a plane crashed into the building which is NOT a bona fide FACT that a plane did in FACT did impact the building....Like I said there is NO LIVE FOOTAGE OF THE PLANE IMPACTING THE BUILDING that has been aired.



How could you say that, retard?  That whole video was clip after clip of various live footage of a plane smashing into one of the towers, while shocking the commentators because it happened LIVE as they were on the air, speculating about the first plane.  

If after viewing that clip, you can actually say that "none of the footage was live" or "it doesn't substantiate that a plane hit the buildings" then you are a TOTAL MORON.  And nothing we say or do will convince you otherwise.  

Not that we didn't know that from the beginning.  LOL


----------



## daws101 (Nov 25, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


if they were imaginary, then no cgi would have been necessary..
so in reality they would have had to have been either projected cgi images of real air planes or real air planes.not imaginary


----------



## Roudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Kookoo-man:


> ...they were hit by your imaginary airplane that you saw live on tv...blah blah blah...drivel...bullshit...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 25, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Kookoo-man:
> 
> 
> > ...they were hit by your imaginary airplane that you saw live on tv...blah blah blah...drivel...bullshit...




yes yes of course you are repeating yourself again





so but hurt when you are wrong


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 26, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




easy.

not one of those clips could you walk into court as a fact witness and claim you saw a plane impact the building.  EVEN if you were the one who filmed it.  you would be out on your ass 3 seconds after you opened your flap trap and I know for a fact you have no clue why.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> DaveB said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



The twoofer can't answer the easy question. There were planes, they had passengers, they were tracked, they had manifests, they took off.

What happened to them, where are the passengers? Stupid no planers have no evidence to explain away their disappearance. 


Clue: They hit buildings.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> DaveB said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I'm seeing a pattern here, the twoofer again avoided the question.

Are you saying that Reuters were in on it now? Because they really needed to know? Were the BBC in on it, or was it just a mistake with all the confusion?

Useless twoofer is useless.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 26, 2013)

DaveB said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > DaveB said:
> ...




were you in one of them?  yes or no?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Ha ha...and how do you think your lunacy would hold up "in court".  

It wouldn't even get to court...straight into the fucking asylum you go.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 26, 2013)

DaveB said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > DaveB said:
> ...



I am saying what I said nothing more nothing less.
reuters is a primary news feed for all the networks
what do you want me to do draw up a conspiracy theory for you? LOL
isnt it enough those planes are fake?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 26, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




well enough to watch you get booted

is this a real plane? yes or no?






missing wings missing tail stretch front  LOL

real yes or no?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



And if a gif from photobucket were what everyone had seen on 9/11, you might have a point.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I don't see any windows on the tower in that gif either. Did they fake the building there also or did you alter that gif?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 26, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Koko,

How did you lie about the location of that building in order to push your garbage claims?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 26, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



Why'd you lie about the wing Koko? I see it clearly in my video?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Okay, so we're going to discount hundreds of independent news camera's showing basically the same footage taken live a plane crashing into the tower, over a stupid gif produced by a moronic internet troll.  

Does your health insurance cover mental illness and psychotic episodes?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> DaveB said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


The video I showed you showed almost a hundred independently taken clips that were all live at the time.  You can even tell by the commentators reactions as they realize that yet another plane has crashed into the building.  Again, are you saying that all these commentators and independent broadcasters are lying?

LiveLeak.com - Live Coverage of 9/11 (Second Plane hit, Collapse of Towers) World Trade Center


----------



## DaveB (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> DaveB said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...




Wait....what?????? Are you suggesting that the scheduled flights were all faked and that none of those people actually got on them, none of them took off it was all a fabrication?

You gigantic cretin.

Let me spell it out for you fuckwitt:

The simple child proof explanation. The planes all took off, the hijackers pointed them at the buildings and crashed them. Nobody involved to spill the beans.

The moronic explanation. They scheduled the flights, fabricated all the take offs and tracking, so nobody in ATC would notice, they fabricated (or did what!!?) to all the passengers, they did what to the actual planes that ran these flights on previous days, they created multiple videos using CGI, they fabricated jet noises all over New York, they planted witnesses saying they saw them, they created magic inwardly exploding building impact points, they had a team planting various pieces of plane all over the place and body parts. They fabricated all the DNA and loved ones related to the passengers, mobile phone calls and accounts of these phone calls. A CAST OF THOUSANDS.

I suspect you are a plant for the ebil perps in an effort to make all twoofers appear to be complete bellends. Too late and completely unnecessary.

I pity people like you. You forgot to answer the BBC post.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2013)

DaveB said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > DaveB said:
> ...


Hard to figure out what he's suggesting.  He keeps repeating the same bullshit about there being no planes on 9-11, without any basis or producing a shred of evidence for his outlandish claims.  Other than a stupid gif of course.  Yup, that'll hold up in a court of law.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 26, 2013)

Since the Twoofers love YouTubes so much, I found one featuring 7beansforbrains, 9/11 Rimjob, and KooKooBloJo.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IoFBSSARI8]The Three Stooges ARE The A-Team! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Meathead (Nov 26, 2013)

I am curious about those who bother responding to this. Is there something seriously wrong with you?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


bullshit...the clips are evidence of what was seen live...
and are admissible as evidence.
again you're  misinterpreting the law...


----------



## daws101 (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> DaveB said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


bullshit! Reuters is just one tiny news source, used by the networks for international news.
why the fuck would all the over the air  and cable networks use them for an event that happened on their doorstep?
answer: they did not.
more smoking gun proof of your ignorance and mental illness.


----------



## Rebelitarian (Nov 26, 2013)

Loose Change Final Cut

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU48jWXYyeA]Loose Change Final Cut Full Length.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


only a nut job like you would try to pass that off as evidence...yes YOU WOULD GET BOOTED OUT OF COURT FOR THAT AMATEURISH SHIT.
ON THE OTHER HAND THIS:  [ame=http://youtu.be/eo0IdOn2joA]9/11 Naudet WTC1 Strike Plus Aftermath HD - YouTube[/ame] IS ACTUAL NON DEBATABLE EVIDENCE taped live as it happened...the time code proves it..


----------



## daws101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Rebelitarian said:


> Loose Change Final Cut
> 
> Loose Change Final Cut Full Length.flv - YouTube


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Wait, if you witness something happen you cannot be a witness?  

Or are you saying the act of filming somehow invalidates what a person sees?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Meathead said:


> I am curious about those who bother responding to this. Is there something seriously wrong with you?


it's cheap entertainment!


----------



## daws101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


sure when you film something you're taking away a piece of it's soul!


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2013)

Meathead said:


> I am curious about those who bother responding to this. Is there something seriously wrong with you?


Yes, we're bored.  The thread makes us laugh.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 26, 2013)

Meathead said:


> I am curious about those who bother responding to this. Is there something seriously wrong with you?




they believe what they are told to believe because they have dysfunctional reasoning abilities and at some point they aways have to pay the piper.





*Psychologists Say:  Conspiracy Theorists SANE, Government Dupes CRAZY and Hostile.*

   Laurie Manwell, Univ of Guelph; _users of the _[CT],_ *Conspiracy Theorist* __label impedes their cognitive function,_ published in American Behavioral Scientist 2010; _anti-conspiracy people are unable to think clearly__ due to their inability to process information_ that conflicts with pre-existing beliefs.

Univ of Buffalo Prof Steven Hoffman; anti-conspiracy people prone to confirmation bias, and pre-existing belief confirmation, _using irrational mechanisms (such as the CT label)_ to avoid personal conflict.

_*Extreme irrationality of those who attack CT's is exposed*_ by Ginna Husting and Martin Orr of Boise State Univ. _In a 2007 *peer-reviewed* article entitled Dangerous Machinery: CTst as a Transpersonal Strategy of Exclusion._

   Now pro-conspiracy voices are more numerous and rational than anti-conspiracy ones *and anti-CT people are like hostile, paranoid cranks.*
**



So much butt hurt


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 26, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


prove yours is rreal and the red one is fake


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious about those who bother responding to this. Is there something seriously wrong with you?
> ...


The hills are alive with all the stupid irrelevant answers you've given when faced with the truth.  I agree.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Another asinine gif. We show actual footage shot live and this idiot shows animated gifs. Oh, did I tell you he thinks his animated gifs cancel out two missing airplanes and dead passengers with grieving families, hundreds of live camera shots and live witnesses on the ground?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 27, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



play that pity card, when all else fails MORE DRAMA PLEASE, and 800 thousand babies starving and 6 million people dying.

so when you cant prove which one is fake and which one is real then grasp for anything you think can float your titanic.

*But you still are saddled with proving the gray one is real when we know for a fact the red one is not and it looks idenitical and was made on 10 minutes.*

That said its extremely easy to prove the red one is fake, therefore the gray one is what?  fake or real?

we are talking about proving a plane here which needs to go no further than the video clips shown to us.  


The planes have not been determined to be real, you keep dodging that.

In fact they look patently fake since the fake plane looks flawlessly like it.

so millions of people witnessed a cgi plane huh?   

How did they pull that off? 

some kind of mass hullucination?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 27, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Why would anyone try to prove anything about your ridiculous fuzzy gif?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 27, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious about those who bother responding to this. Is there something seriously wrong with you?
> ...


this coming from the guy who puts the "T" in tard and the "D"in dysfunctional...


----------



## daws101 (Nov 27, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


asked and answered.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 27, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




um because they are frames from the video you believe proves a plane impacted the building.  Unless you have nice juicy clear ones?  Its all we the public have to work with.  If you wouldnt modify them and add planes they wouldnt be so fuzzy.


is this a real plane? yes or no?

prove yours is real and the red one is fake


----------



## daws101 (Nov 27, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


the hallucinations are all yours.

The planes have not been determined to be real,-koko7
the above statement proves mental illness!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 27, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



no when you can see it on your computer screen it is not a hallucination.






So you do not see the red plane huh?

You have got some serious mental issues and should seek help before you go postal.

dood you are sick


----------



## daws101 (Nov 27, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


did anyone notice that nothing other then the planes is moving in that gif ?
also the red plane lacks detail.. not because it's red..
if that was meant to be a convincing fake  why would the faker leave out details large and small that anyone with even the slightest knowledge of cgi  or regular photography. could pick out..
the fact is both planes are fake....can koko explain why?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 27, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


bullshit what you see on your computer screen in that gif is an electronically constructed image.. it's not a image that exists in real life except as a string of ones and zeros. 
what you are seeing is an illusion just like an hallucination.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 27, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




good so we agree then that 175 is a fake cgi and you suckered for it.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 27, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




where should the towers be moving to?

Oh now you want nice shadows huh 7?

because pretty markings and shadows are a frivolous red herring and meaningless to the point.  So be sure to focus as much as possible on it to help derail the issue and ease your butthurt.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 27, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


false "we"meaning you just proved you own ignorance..
the only sucker here is you.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 27, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


two posts ...two times I've handed you your ignorant ass..


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 27, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It seems smoke doesn't move in KooKoo's world.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Smoke doesn't move and the towers were coated in completely flat panels.  One extremely large panel per side.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 27, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


  and shadows don't happen either..


----------



## daws101 (Nov 27, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


just remember:" because pretty markings and shadows are a frivolous red herring and meaningless to the point. So be sure to focus as much as possible on it to help derail the issue and ease your butthurt."-koko7


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 27, 2013)

"If you like your airplanes without markings, you can keep your airplanes without markings. *Period*." ~ KooKooBloJo


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 27, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




*those arent shadows dumb ass*





the smoke moves at approx .01% the speed of the plane so its not noticeable genuis.

 you couldnt hand someone their ass if they bought you forklift and delivered for you tard.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 28, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> "If you like your airplanes without markings, you can keep your airplanes without markings. Period." ~ KooKooBloJo




your just jealous because its not painted with rats.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 28, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > no one needs to be a graphics expert to see the wing of flight 175 magically go behind a building several blocks away.
> ...



A vain attempt to drag this abortion of a thread back where Cocoblojob  got his ass handed to him. As usual though, the twoofer has no scruples, no integrity and has no capability to admit the error.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 28, 2013)

DaveB said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I already responded to that and no amount of cherry picking can change the fact this a cgi mess.

Again, regarding the clown the descent, the camera angle, shooting position etc would put the plane well above that building if it were real.  He posted fake misrepresented debunker data along with a remake to clean up that wing fuck up.  that you all cheered for.  Tells us what you are about dun it.















This is from the original not a remake that he posted with errors corrected.

another random copy pulled off the net





Not a HD edited repost like clownees


I understand that your butts are hurt, too bad


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Approximately 0.01%, is it?  
So how much time passes in the gif?  Was it little enough time that the smoke should have remained completely immobile?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 28, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



it doesnt remain completely immobile, whats your problem, oh wait you are trying to *invent* a problem I forgot, ok carry on.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Can you point out where it moves?

I'm not inventing a problem, merely laughing at the gif you are trying to pass off as evidence.  It's especially ironic considering your dismissal of all video evidence.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 28, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




yeh the whole smoke plume moves, compositing to add a plane doesnt change that

mark a pixel and compare the density if you dont believe it LOL


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I'm not trying to say adding a plane changed any motion of the smoke.

What you don't seem to realize is that I, and others, are questioning the validity of the whole gif.  There are no windows on the building, no separations at all, just flat panels.  The smoke appears motionless.  There is question about the accuracy of the shadows.  It is a grainy, ridiculous-looking piece of non-evidence and that you try to foist it on us as valid proof of your assertions while, at the same time, laughing off the many different video clips provided, all with much clearer pictures, as well as the fact that many of us watched live broadcasts on 9/11, etc. etc.

But please, keep trying to point out how your blurred, grainy animated gif is undeniable proof that there were no planes!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 28, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




I told you how to check it, nothing more need be said.

that is the cnn hezerkhani video 

*the video that you used for proof that a plane impacted the tower.

Sounds like you kids running down HYPOCRITE avenue dunnit.
*


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Wait, are you saying that I, personally, used a particular video as proof that planes hit the towers?  

Are you saying that there was only one recording of the events?

Or are you once again just talking out of your ass?  

I have seen multiple recordings from 9/11.  I was watching the news when the second plane hit.  You, on the other hand, are posting grainy animated gifs more than a decade later.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 28, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




I am saying that I told you how to check movement.

Great if you got crystal clear videos (which are made from gifs btw) by all means post them and show us.  The world awaits drooling to see them!

My original post was from the original shown on tv in 2001, so good luck with finding anything better unless you want to use clownees remake fake.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



You are aware that someone has already posted a link showing recordings of multiple live feeds from 9/11, aren't you?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 28, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




yep are you aware that not one of those clips show a plane impacting wtc2.

we went through this already, short memory?


----------



## Rozman (Nov 28, 2013)

So all the people on the ground didn't see a plane hit the second tower?
So the live TV news feed didn't show a plane hit the second tower?...
What about the fact that a plane that was supposed to arrive at an airport never made it...

A plane hit the first tower.
Another plane hit the second tower...

That's pretty much the story.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 28, 2013)

Rozman said:


> So all the people on the ground didn't see a plane hit the second tower?
> So the live TV news feed didn't show a plane hit the second tower?...
> What about the fact that a plane that was supposed to arrive at an airport never made it...
> 
> ...




I said that none of those clips supposedly live showed a plane impacting the tower.

feel free to prove they were planes.  All I see are fuzballs and cgi.

got a clear nonfake video clip do ya?  Post it been waiting for 12 years to see one.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > So all the people on the ground didn't see a plane hit the second tower?
> ...



Since you will never believe any video of it, I'm sure you'll keep waiting forever.  Not that I think you are ACTUALLY waiting to see a 'clear nonfake video clip', rather you are saying it to attempt to set the bar of proof impossibly high.  

You still have yet to point out how all of the various videos of the attacks are cgi, or explain the many witnesses, or how all this altered video was distributed to the different networks that filmed the event, or the various clips taken by witnesses, etc.  All you do is make claims that every piece of evidence is fake, *because you say so!*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 28, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...




so you think asking for a nonfake video clip of the plane impact is setting the bar unreasonably hi huh?


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 28, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



No, I think claiming all video of an event is fake without providing any evidence that is true is setting the bar unreasonably high.  I think that claiming live broadcasts on multiple networks of an event were all faked without providing any evidence that is true is setting the bar unreasonably high.  I think that dismissing all evidence presented to you, be it video, or witness, or court case results and claiming it is all faked, or lies, or the fault of poor representation, again without presenting any evidence that is true, is setting the bar unreasonably high.

I think you very well may just be a troll having fun presenting this facade of an unhinged truther.  Then again, you may just be so trapped within your own delusions you even mystify most conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 29, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Its no longer a question that all the video out here is fake and here it is you all seen it ab fucking noxiously on all the networks 2wice every hour round the clock for 10 years.
> 
> CNN Flight 175
> 
> ...


What the fuck?

First time I have voluntarily entered this forum and I run across this?


What about the thousands of people who witnessed the fucking plane slam into not only one, but both buildings?


Are you fucking kidding Me?  Are you even sane?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Reading the posts from KooKooBloJO you quoted, it appears he is a follower of Dr Tracy (Dusty) Blevins. She firmly believes there were never any planes, and that the Twins were hit by a space-based "dustification" ray that turned the towers into fine dust.  

If that's the case, he will soon shift to asking for videos showing pieces of the plane bouncing off the towers at the moments of impact.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Its no longer a question that all the video out here is fake and here it is you all seen it ab fucking noxiously on all the networks 2wice every hour round the clock for 10 years.
> ...



yeh well you have the chance like everyone else to prove it.  provide all that certified testimony for us that thousands and millions and zillioins of people saw a plane impact the building.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...




So thats what you think?

You dont think too much do you.

Instead of ignoring my posts and blowing shit out your ass why dont you read what I say rather than dream up some nonsense bulshit from your loony conspiracy theory archives.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...





what is a live broadcast?  explain how that has any significance at all


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2013)

> Today 08:39 AM
> KokomoJojo 	This user is on your Ignore List.
> Today 08:36 AM
> KokomoJojo 	This user is on your Ignore List.
> ...



I wonder if any of these are demands for bouncing debris??


----------



## Roudy (Nov 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Nov 29, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I recommend that koko prove that he actually has a functional brain before being allowed to post anymore.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 29, 2013)

LTCArmyRet said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Please, you're setting the bar way too high.   Let's first establish he actually has a brain and then go from there.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Nov 29, 2013)

Okay, so millions of people watch these two planes strike these two towers on live TV and it is supposedly all fake?  There are hundreds of home-made videos out there that were taken from all sorts of directions from the towers, and they're all fake?

Are there any psychologists out there reading this thread right now?  Could someone tell me what sort of mind has the need, the desire to believe that the United States government engineered the most massive deception in the history of man when they can't even get a website to work to dispense government run healthcare?  A government that supposedly killed over 3,000 of it's own citizens by blowing up the two tallest buildings on the north American continent, PLUS several others by controlled explosions yet couldn't keep their mouth shut for 24 hours when they killed Bin Laden?

God, I thought I would amuse myself this morning by reading this thread.  It's like walking into an insane asylum and trying to talk with someone who believes that batman is real.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2013)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Okay, so millions of people watch these two planes strike these two towers on live TV and it is supposedly all fake?  There are hundreds of home-made videos out there that were taken from all sorts of directions from the towers, and they're all fake?
> 
> Are there any psychologists out there reading this thread right now?  Could someone tell me what sort of mind has the need, the desire to believe that the United States government engineered the most massive deception in the history of man when they can't even get a website to work to dispense government run healthcare?  A government that supposedly killed over 3,000 of it's own citizens by blowing up the two tallest buildings on the north American continent, PLUS several others by controlled explosions yet couldn't keep their mouth shut for 24 hours when they killed Bin Laden?
> 
> God, I thought I would amuse myself this morning by reading this thread.  It's like walking into an insane asylum and trying to talk with someone who believes that batman is real.



It's amazing, isn't it?

Wikileaks can find and release info on State Department communications.

Snowden can find and release info on NSA spying here and abroad.

Yet in 12 years, nobody has found or released a single sentence showing the govt was behind 9/11.


And they call themselves "Truthers".


----------



## Roudy (Nov 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so millions of people watch these two planes strike these two towers on live TV and it is supposedly all fake?  There are hundreds of home-made videos out there that were taken from all sorts of directions from the towers, and they're all fake?
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 29, 2013)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Okay, so millions of people watch these two planes strike these two towers on live TV and it is supposedly all fake?  There are hundreds of home-made videos out there that were taken from all sorts of directions from the towers, and they're all fake?
> 
> Are there any psychologists out there reading this thread right now?  Could someone tell me what sort of mind has the need, the desire to believe that the United States government engineered the most massive deception in the history of man when they can't even get a website to work to dispense government run healthcare?  A government that supposedly killed over 3,000 of it's own citizens by blowing up the two tallest buildings on the north American continent, PLUS several others by controlled explosions yet couldn't keep their mouth shut for 24 hours when they killed Bin Laden?
> 
> God, I thought I would amuse myself this morning by reading this thread.  It's like walking into an insane asylum and trying to talk with someone who believes that batman is real.


Haven't you been keeping up?  THE ALIENS DID IT...in Kookoo-man's case they forgot to remove the anal probe.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you been keeping up?  THE ALIENS DID IT...in Kookoo-man's case they forgot to remove the anal probe.
> ...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Yet in 12 years, nobody has found or released a single sentence showing the govt was behind 9/11.
> 
> 
> And they call themselves "Truthers".




behind?  you mean like you bent over and the government is behind you?

wtf is "behind" supposed to mean and what actions do you think are associated with it?

Is the government behind you?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Okay, so millions of people watch these two planes strike these two towers on live TV and it is supposedly all fake?  There are hundreds of home-made videos out there that were taken from all sorts of directions from the towers, and they're all fake?
> 
> *Are there any psychologists out there reading this thread right now?*  Could someone tell me what sort of mind has the need, the desire to believe that the United States government engineered the most massive deception in the history of man when they can't even get a website to work to dispense government run healthcare?  A government that supposedly killed over 3,000 of it's own citizens by blowing up the two tallest buildings on the north American continent, PLUS several others by controlled explosions yet couldn't keep their mouth shut for 24 hours when they killed Bin Laden?
> 
> God, I thought I would amuse myself this morning by reading this thread.  It's like walking into an insane asylum and trying to talk with someone who believes that batman is real.




*yeh they think you people are fucking nuttier than a fruit cake.
*

*Psychologists Say:  &#8216;Conspiracy Theorists&#8217; SANE, Government Dupes CRAZY and Hostile.*

 Laurie Manwell, Univ of Guelph; _users of the _[CT],_ &#8220;*Conspiracy Theorist*&#8221; __label impedes their cognitive function,_ published in American Behavioral Scientist 2010; _anti-conspiracy people are unable to think clearly__ due to their inability to process information_ that conflicts with pre-existing beliefs.

Univ of Buffalo Prof Steven Hoffman; anti-conspiracy people prone to &#8220;confirmation bias&#8221;, and pre-existing belief confirmation, _using irrational mechanisms (such as the &#8220;CT&#8221; label)_ to avoid personal conflict.

_*Extreme irrationality of those who attack &#8220;CT's&#8221; is exposed*_ by Ginna Husting and Martin Orr of Boise State Univ. _In a 2007 *peer-reviewed* article entitled &#8220;Dangerous Machinery: CTst as a Transpersonal Strategy of Exclusion._

   Now pro-conspiracy voices are more numerous and rational than anti-conspiracy ones *and anti-CT people are like hostile, paranoid cranks.*
**


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> > Today 08:39 AM
> > KokomoJojo     This user is on your Ignore List.
> > Today 08:36 AM
> > KokomoJojo     This user is on your Ignore List.
> ...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

DaveB said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I already responded to that and no amount of cherry picking can change the fact this a cgi mess.

Again, regarding the clown the descent, the camera angle, shooting  position etc would put the plane well above that building if it were  real.  He posted fake misrepresented debunker data along with a remake  to clean up that wing fuck up.  that you all cheered for.  Tells us what  you are about dun it.















This is from the original not a remake that he posted with errors corrected.

another random copy pulled off the net





Not a HD edited repost like clownees


I understand that your butts are hurt, too bad


----------



## Roudy (Nov 29, 2013)

That's all he's got. Unsubstantiated claims, butt fetish. Ha ha.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> That's all he's got. Unsubstantiated claims, butt fetish. Ha ha.



are you completely insane?  the video substantiates the claim.  shees

identifying the fact that you are suffering from 





 is not a fetish its a diagnosis.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 29, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Yet in 12 years, nobody has found or released a single sentence showing the govt was behind 9/11.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 29, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > That's all he's got. Unsubstantiated claims, butt fetish. Ha ha.
> ...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 29, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Kookoo-man the troll and his butthurt retort.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4uDSnYQx3Q]Gangnam Style by Hitler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gangnam Style by Hitler - YouTube









you might want to pick a better leader


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




try this it should help


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Okay, so millions of people watch these two planes strike these two towers on live TV and it is supposedly all fake?  There are hundreds of home-made videos out there that were taken from all sorts of directions from the towers, and they're all fake?
> 
> Are there any psychologists out there reading this thread right now?  Could someone tell me what sort of mind has the need, the desire to believe that the United States government engineered the most massive deception in the history of man when they can't even get a website to work to dispense government run healthcare?  A government that supposedly killed over 3,000 of it's own citizens by blowing up the two tallest buildings on the north American continent, PLUS several others by controlled explosions yet couldn't keep their mouth shut for 24 hours when they killed Bin Laden?
> 
> God, I thought I would amuse myself this morning by reading this thread.  It's like walking into an insane asylum and trying to talk with someone who believes that batman is real.




Okay, so millions of people watch these two  planes strike these two towers on live TV and it is supposedly all  fake? 


millions saw this on live TV and its all fake.






yeh havent seen a real on yet, why you got a real one?  I would love to examine it.

You think the crashes in the matrix are real or cgi?

There are hundreds of home-made videos out there that were taken  from all sorts of directions from the towers, and they're all fake?

Only the part where the planes are edited in, you got a real one?

Are there any psychologists out there reading this thread right now? 

Yeh read my footer they think you people are 55 cards short of a full deck

Could someone tell me what sort of mind has the need, the desire to  believe that the United States government engineered the most massive  deception in the history of man when they can't even get a website to  work to dispense government run healthcare?  

aside from your nonsensical connection this is about planes being fake, who is to blame is another topic

A government that  supposedly killed over 3,000 of it's own citizens by blowing up the two  tallest buildings on the north American continent, PLUS several others  by controlled explosions yet couldn't keep their mouth shut for 24 hours  when they killed Bin Laden?

well they had good practice when they blew up waco and murdered 100's of their own citizens and murrah now didnt they or does your pea brain blink out for that one too?

God, I thought I would amuse myself this morning by reading this thread.   

Yeh and you opened up a can of worms that I bet you wish you would have just kept yer mouth shut.

It's like walking into an insane asylum and trying to talk with  someone who believes that batman is real.

Yes thats par for the course arguing with official story huggers but everyone gets a laugh at your expense.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 29, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so millions of people watch these two planes strike these two towers on live TV and it is supposedly all fake?  There are hundreds of home-made videos out there that were taken from all sorts of directions from the towers, and they're all fake?
> ...


That's not LIVE TV you fucking moron. 

Fuckng lunatic doesn't know the difference between live TV, and a previously recorded movie that is shown at a specific time. Wow.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 29, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > OldUSAFSniper said:
> ...




well by your definition every broadcast is live, so you think they had a direct feed to your tv set?   stations do not operate that way LOL


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > OldUSAFSniper said:
> ...





KooKooBloJo uploaded so much garbage that his PhotoBucket account maxed out.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Unless you are now claiming that the towers did not fall on September 11th, 2001, that is the day that we saw the footage.  Those of us who watched the live feeds saw it early in the morning.

Did the towers fall that day?  Do you think that there were planes added into pre-recorded footage of the towers falling, distributed to the various networks so they could air them and pretend it was live?  How much time do you think that would take?  How long were the towers burning before they fell?  Would there have been enough time after the sun was fully up that day for the events to have happened, then someone adds to the various recordings of the events (which the networks all agreed not to show, obviously) and sends it out to pretend it is live footage?

Do you really expect us to believe you don't know the difference between a movie and a live broadcast, or that you don't think other people do?

What is this definition you claim Roudy is operating under by which all broadcasts are live?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



the dumb ass thinks everything was live, it was not.  rarely does ANYTHING get shown live.

the first fuz blob they called a plane aired on tv was sept 12 and that was the naudet bros.  he is either a fucking idiot or a liar.

I am not concerned with who did it, I am only concerned with what has been put in the public as factual when it is all fraudulent.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Wow, so when you're watching a "live" sports event, it's not live. It happened the day before.  It's the same as watching a pre-recorded show like "The Sopranos"  

Fucking imbecile. He's so full of bullshit, he's like a landing strip for flies.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



no its not live and even if it were 10 minutes before it is not live now is it.

yeh the same as watching a prerecorded show.

Like I said if you think you watched any of the wtc plane crap live you are either an idiot or a liar.

you watched no earlier than 1 day later, and everything else was shown later in the following week.

talk about make a damned fool out of yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Oh okay, so the clip I saw of a plane crashing and the towers collapsing on Sept 11, was ONE DAY LATER (somehow what I thought was sept 11 was actually sept 12), and it was a fake clip. So were all the hundreds if not thousands of  independently shown and filmed "live" broadcasts.  So were all the witnesses on the ground. This was all either a mass delusion or concocted mass fraud perpetrated on millions of Americans by hundreds of thousands of people in the media and govt. who carefully orchestrated this. 

Thanks for clearing that up. Now tell us, is there an asylum nearby where you live, and are there any vacancies?


----------



## Roudy (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Oh okay, so the clip I saw of a plane crashing and the towers collapsing on Sept 11, was ONE DAY LATER (somehow was I thought was sept 11 was actually sept 12), and it was a fake clip. So were all the hundreds if not thousands of  independently shown and filmed "live" broadcasts.  So were all the witnesses on the ground. This was all either a mass delusion or concocted mass fraud perpetrated on millions of Americans by hundreds of thousands of people in the media and govt. who carefully orchestrated this. 

Thanks for clearing that up. Now tell us, is there an asylum nearby where you live, and are there any vacancies?


----------



## DaveB (Nov 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Oh okay, so the clip I saw of a plane crashing and the towers collapsing on Sept 11, was ONE DAY LATER (somehow was I thought was sept 11 was actually sept 12), and it was a fake clip. So were all the hundreds if not thousands of  independently shown and filmed "live" broadcasts.  So were all the witnesses on the ground. This was all either a mass delusion or concocted mass fraud perpetrated on millions of Americans by hundreds of thousands of people in the media and govt. who carefully orchestrated this.



As opposed to just hitting the towers with (for example) remotely controlled planes. The stupid from no-planers is unreachable. There is only mockery left.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




you seen a clip of the towers being demolished you did not see any plane impact on sept 11.  Oh yah all these independent guys broadcasting from tv stations in their back pocket, what a nut case lunar you are.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

DaveB said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh okay, so the clip I saw of a plane crashing and the towers collapsing on Sept 11, was ONE DAY LATER (somehow was I thought was sept 11 was actually sept 12), and it was a fake clip. So were all the hundreds if not thousands of  independently shown and filmed "live" broadcasts.  So were all the witnesses on the ground. This was all either a mass delusion or concocted mass fraud perpetrated on millions of Americans by hundreds of thousands of people in the media and govt. who carefully orchestrated this.
> ...


yeh you are right because only an irrational OSHugger would think this kind of shit was real and call blobs planes.  Like the psychologists said they are fucking lunarticks.


----------



## DaveB (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> you seen a clip of the towers being demolished you did not see any plane impact on sept 11.  Oh yah all these independent guys broadcasting from tv stations in their back pocket, what a nut case lunar you are.



As one example the CNN footage showed the planes approach and the immediate explosion. Because you don't see direct impact on the day, your cretinous conclusion is that there weren't planes

Only an ignoramus who knows nothing about mpeg/jpeg artifacts, or the way footage changes during compression would say the "blob" is not a plane. It clearly is.

Answer this fuckwitt: What exactly stopped this massive conspiracy team from creating perfect cgi/imagery of the event?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 30, 2013)

DaveB said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > you seen a clip of the towers being demolished you did not see any plane impact on sept 11.  Oh yah all these independent guys broadcasting from tv stations in their back pocket, what a nut case lunar you are.
> ...



His fantasies are getting farther and farther out there with each post. Pretty soon he'll be in Looner Orbit.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


try again shit for brains... [ame=http://youtu.be/4q5nE-k0tUQ]Second plane hitting The World Trade Center - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


bullshit! when content is added everything else must be adjusted to match it.
also shit for brains the "moving smoke is not actually moving it's an illusion because whoever made that piece of shit  dropped several frames when  the planes were added.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


bullshit that is a doctored gif  have some balls and show post the un doctored version!


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


actually they do! you do know what a cable box is  or an antenna is?
again you willful  ignorance shines!


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



So no one saw a plane hit the towers on September 11?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

daws101 said:


> bullshit! when content is added everything else must be adjusted to match it.
> also shit for brains the "moving smoke is not actually moving it's an illusion because whoever made that piece of shit  dropped several frames when  the planes were added.





daws101 said:


> bullshit! when content is added everything else must be adjusted to match it.
> also shit for brains the "moving smoke is not actually moving it's an  illusion because whoever made that piece of shit  dropped several frames  when  the planes were added.





daws101 said:


> actually they do! you do know what a cable box is  or an antenna is?
> again you willful  ignorance shines!







ah huh  yes  sure ok of course

what a fucking dead brain tard


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




The *material evidence* says that would have been impossible.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit! when content is added everything else must be adjusted to match it.
> ...


that gif just proves how ignorant you truly are.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


BULLSHIT:Material evidence
Definition
: evidence that is likely to affect the determination of a matter or issue 
specif 
: evidence that warrants reopening of a claim or reversal of a conviction because but for the circumstance that the evidence was unavailable the outcome of the first proceeding would have been different..
IT SAYS NOTHING OF THE KIND


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



You are avoiding the question.

You said the first blob aired on tv was Sept 12.  That seems to be saying that no one watched planes hit the towers on Sept 11, whether it was doctored video or not.  Are you trying to tell us that the video we thought we saw on the 11th we actually saw on the 12th?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




you really need to see a doctor about that.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



post the video with air dates that you claim to have seen on the 11th.  simple as that.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


another dodge.once again proving you have no clue...


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


[ame=http://youtu.be/uT9jkBGFlr0]Cnn 09 11 2001 Live Unedited Cnn News Coverage Of Wtc Attacks From 8 50Am To 11 30Am 911 Cnn Footage - YouTube[/ame]
btw shit for brains the dates stated by the newscasters proves the date.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2013)

2 farts in a row from you dawgshit.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




stop trying to waste my time.  

Nothing to see here folks.

None of those clips show a plane impacting wtc2.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




stop trying to waste my time.  

Nothing to see here folks.

None of those clips show a plane impacting wtc2.

Wtc1 naudet clip was aired the day after.

and that is not the raw unedited naudet for shit sake stop posting this trash.

fucking loser still trying to pound square pegs in round holes I see.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...he-official-story-huggers-27.html#post8225204


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



TRYING TO SKIP OUT ? IS THIS YOUR QUOTE OR NOT?"post the video with air dates that you claim to have seen on the 11th. simple as that."KOKO7
NOWHERE IN THAT STATEMENT DO YOU ASK FOR OR IMPLY A CRASH CLIP. YOU WERE ASKING TO PROVE THE DATE i DID THAT.
ALSO THE NAUDET  VIDEO WAS BROADCAST LIVE NOT LONG AFTER IT WAS SHOT ON 911. THE BROTHERS RUSHED TO THE CNN NEW YORK HEADQUARTERS WITHIN MINUTES   OF THE COLLAPSE. 
YOU MAY HAVE SEEN IT THE NEXT DAY ..
IN THE FIRST 24 HOURS AFTER THE ATTACK LIVE BROADCASTS AND CLIPS RAN AROUND THE CLOCK.
DELUDED ASS HAT!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




Oh you insist on my response to this?  

Apparently you need more humiliation.

Here is your cgi wingless wonder complete with the explosions its trying to mask.  LMAO









this is what a real plane looks like





not too brite are you.





hope that helps


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


WRONG SHIT HEAD, that's your badly produced gif..
mine is actual footage shot as it was happening.
also the word is "bright" 
you must have learned the other spelling watching the Jerry springier show.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

daws101 said:


> WRONG SHIT HEAD, that's your badly produced gif..
> mine is actual footage shot as it was happening.
> also the word is "bright"
> you must have learned the other spelling watching the Jerry springier show.



hey retardo stupido el dumfuckoroid, motions pictures are a serious of still images played in sequence, they can be slo mo'd those gifs are ,erely a different format of the same thing, and the stills for the gif are taken from the clip you posted LMAO

You are so incredibly over the top fucking stoopid I cant believe you would even show your face around here any more.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > WRONG SHIT HEAD, that's your badly produced gif..
> ...


actually you've again proven your incredible ignorance ...
I'm in the film business so you attempting to tutor me on even the basics is too fucking hilarious..
and no your gif is not from the clip I posted the angle is entirely wrong... 
whoever made that piece of shit you keep posting cut and pasted all the parts to make a composite image..
oh yeah one more thing the idea that any one cares what you think about them is a farce .


----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

daws101 said:


> actually you've again proven your incredible ignorance ...
> *I'm in the film business* so you attempting to tutor me on even the basics is too fucking hilarious..
> and no your gif is not from the clip I posted the angle is entirely wrong...
> whoever made that piece of shit you keep posting cut and pasted all the parts to make a composite image..
> oh yeah one more thing the idea that any one cares what you think about them is a farce .



oh yeh








talk like a tard then pull the expert card!  your shit never ends.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I'm asking you a question.  Are you telling me, and everyone else here, that what they believe they saw on September 11, 2001, they actually saw on September 12?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## KokomoJojo (Nov 30, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



nope, yup


----------



## daws101 (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > actually you've again proven your incredible ignorance ...
> ...


the only poster who, talks like a tard is you, that only makes sense because besides being ignorant, criminally under educated, bigoted, homophobic,being a tard is the best and only thing you've got.
embrace your tardlyness..  
ok prove me wrong.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 30, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Prove what?  

And prove it to who?  You?

You give yourself far to much credit.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Dec 1, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> Prove what?
> 
> And prove it to who?  You?
> 
> You give yourself far to much credit.



does anyone know what this person is talking about?  I dont think they do since it does not reference anything?


----------



## daws101 (Dec 1, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Prove what?
> ...


the poster is talking about you, ye of the one live brain cell clan!


----------



## Roudy (Dec 1, 2013)

Kookoo-Anushead



> stop trying to waste my time.
> Nothing to see here folks.
> None of those clips show a plane impacting wtc2.
> WTC naudet clip was aired the day after.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 1, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Yes, the retard is actually saying that. It appears he's been watching too many reruns of The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 1, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Dec 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



didnt think you kids would understand that!


----------



## daws101 (Dec 1, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


what's not to understand? you're a delusional, pretentious, hydro cephalic...not hard to understand at all!


----------



## Roudy (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, that's right, millions who watched what they thought was LIVE broadcasts of the second plane smash into the WTC on 9-11, didn't see it on 9-11, it was 9-12 that the broadcasts were actually seen. The entire world had the date wrong. 

You really hurt our butts we that one, genius. Ouch.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Dec 1, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, that's right, millions who watched what they thought was LIVE broadcasts of the second plane smash into the WTC on 9-11, didn't see it on 9-11, it was 9-12 that the broadcasts were actually seen. The entire world had the date wrong.
> 
> You really hurt our butts we that one, genius. Ouch.




on these live broadcasts do you see a plane impact wtc2?  yes or no.


----------



## Gamolon (Dec 2, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...





What a dumbass!!!!


----------



## Gamolon (Dec 2, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> the first fuz blob they called a plane aired on tv



A 7forever sock? Makes sense with all the no-plane crap!


----------



## candycorn (Dec 2, 2013)

Gamolon said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > the first fuz blob they called a plane aired on tv
> ...



It's incredible how smart people never need to (or have time to) come up with alter-identities on message boards.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 2, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that's right, millions who watched what they thought was LIVE broadcasts of the second plane smash into the WTC on 9-11, didn't see it on 9-11, it was 9-12 that the broadcasts were actually seen. The entire world had the date wrong.
> ...


That's not a live broadcast. That's an animated manipulated gif of what was a recording of the live broadcast.  For it to have been a replay of a live broadcast it would need to say "live" on the screen, especially on the cable news channels such as CNN. so this is an animated gif of a previously recorded broadcast. Making it useless. 

However, millions of people including myself, viewed on hundreds of independent and different film cameras a similar LIVE broadcast of a plane heading towards the WTC and then smashing into it and bursting in flames, at the same time on Sept 11.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 2, 2013)

KokomoJojo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Prove what?
> ...


??

I quoted you idiot....


----------



## Capstone (Dec 2, 2013)

In the spirit of the season, here's a holiday avatar for you, Koko:






Please, don't take this as a basis for a new conspiracy theory regarding Santa's true identity. It's just a crappy Photoshop image.


----------



## Capstone (Dec 2, 2013)

See what I did there, Koko?

This...






...mixed in with some of this...






...equals this:






Kind of like the hack-jobbed GIF's and heavily edited clips you keep re-posting as evidence.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 2, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? The wing? About a million people saw the planes hit the buildings.
> ...


"Inside Job" means the aliens forgot to remove the probe from Kookooman's anus.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 2, 2013)

Roudy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


naw !they didn't...it's an ongoing project!


----------



## Roudy (Dec 2, 2013)

daws101 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Is that why Kookooman often sounds like he's speaking from anus? It's the aliens communicating with us through rough his anus?  Hmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## KokomoJojo (Dec 4, 2013)

Roudy said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




they came from your link that you said was a live broadcast!   thanks for making my case for me!  LOL


----------



## KokomoJojo (Dec 4, 2013)

Capstone said:


> See what I did there, Koko?
> 
> This...
> 
> ...




yeh well the difference is that you altered them I dont.  I couldnt make them more fraudulent than they already are! LOLOL


----------

